# Time for a vacation Driveler #252



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2018)

Somebody post some music please


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 20, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2018)

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Good Morning Wycliff.

Maybe this music will help somewhat for this thread.  If not maybe somebody else might help us out this morning.




I will be taking my annual summer vacation soon and every year, I think about this song because since 1988, I have gone down to Florida and played golf for a week with my friends from New York, Kentucky and Missouri.  Even by 10 AM each day, it is hotter than a boiled owl down there too according to my golfing buddy from Missouri.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2018)

Good job Wy, EE, lets get this party started!
MORNING!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning ya"ll. This is a good start.Gonna be hot today.Keeps lots of water close by.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2018)

Already sticky out there.   Can believe how wet I got trimming shrubs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2018)

EE, are you able to play golf again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2018)

Mornin Folks! 

Fixin to head out, slept a couple extra hours.

It’s actually chilly up here with a brisk wind and heading home to those stifling hot temps. 

Holler later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 20, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Fixin to head out, slept a couple extra hours.
> 
> ...


Safe travels


----------



## champ (Jun 20, 2018)

Morning everyone. We're having a hippy gathering up here in the mountains. Took me about ten minutes to get out of my driveway due to all the charter buses going out Hwy 115 West bound. I bet them Folks are having a blast!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 20, 2018)

Sup


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sup


nuttin much, howboutu?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Gave the dealership my bottom drive off price and they just called back. Only 200.00 above my bottom dollar. I think I'll take it. Save me a couple grand.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 20, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gave the dealership my bottom drive off price and they just called back. Only 200.00 above my bottom dollar. I think I'll take it. Save me a couple grand.


Wait for a few days and they will come back at $100.00


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Wait for a few days and they will come back at $100.00


OK! I'm in nooooooooooo hurry.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2018)

tell them about that awesome flop award you just got they'll go $200 under your bottom dolla


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> tell them about that awesome flop award you just got they'll go $200 under your bottom dolla


shootchyeah.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

Seriously. I got the quote on line and it was a LOT less than what was on the sticker at the dealership when I went to look at it. So, I'm really doing pretty good. GO ME!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2018)

morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2018)

MsH22, don't forget the doc fee.   It too is negotiable.   Talked the last dealer in Athens down from 400 to 75.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> MsH22, don't forget the doc fee.   It too is negotiable.   Talked the last dealer in Athens down from 400 to 75.


That's pretty much what they took off when I gave them my bottom price. 
My boy was coaching me.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, are you able to play golf again?




No I can't  .....yet...........and I think that my actual "playing golf" days might unfortunately be over,  BUT in a few weeks, I hope to still ride on the cart with my friends from Missouri and Kentucky.

This thought surely got me reminiscing though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 20, 2018)

First the internet. Now the AC.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2018)

Evening Youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 20, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No I can't  .....yet...........and I think that my actual "playing golf" days might unfortunately be over,  BUT in a few weeks, I hope to still ride on the cart with my friends from Missouri and Kentucky.
> 
> This thought surely got me reminiscing though.



I live in Kentucky, but I am from Georgia.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Back to reality..  Awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Patty melt and trashed hash browns


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Sleep monsta is on me!


----------



## redeli (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Redeli and to the rest of the hot and sleepy Drivelers out there this morning.

I think that a glass of ice cold water might work better than coffee this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Mornin day walkers..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

morning blood and EE


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning wybro


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Mng guys and gals,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Mornin Folks!

Home-Sweet-Home


----------



## Wycliff (Jun 21, 2018)

Last one, off for 10 days


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Last one, off for 10 days



Howdy Wy,

Off for a long stretch myself, a lot longer than 10 days though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Folks!
> 
> Home-Sweet-Home



Good to have you back,,,, long drive,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2018)

some hashbrowns would be good right now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 21, 2018)

Burger King has gotten old, i need a real sausage bisquit.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Mornin ya'll. Today is a day to cruise thru to get to the weekend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Good to have you back,,,, long drive,,,,



 Wayyy too long in my book, but needed to go do it with the time off I’ve got now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Sad day ... Just realized its just the first day of summa! Praying for a fas forward to fall! Me no likey hot weatha!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

And HOT it has been and afraid it will get worse.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2018)

Mornin!  
'ing the chiro can work me in asap, major pain............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And HOT it has been and afraid it will get worse.


Yep... On my days off me and the boy installed a mini split unit in the Florida room of the house... That room is nothing but window's and we have not been able to keep it cool in the summer or warm in the winter since we moved in! So far, the new unit has held it steady at 69 degrees since last Saturday. Very happy so far and the best part is ... At max load it only draws 15 amps... That's equivalent to a side-by-side refrigerator!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Holler later, gotta get Jag off to work.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 'ing the chiro can work me in asap, major pain............


A teeter inversion table helps me limit going to get my bones cracked.
Hope  you feel better.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sad day ... Just realized its just the first day of summa! Praying for a fas forward to fall! Me no likey hot weatha!


SNOW DAYS are just around the corner.Bring on the cold.( or just walk into a cooler)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Mornin! Happy first day of SUMMER!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin! Happy first day of SUMMER!


And I thought we are friends.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... On my days off me and the boy installed a mini split unit in the Florida room of the house... That room is nothing but window's and we have not been able to keep it cool in the summer or warm in the winter since we moved in! So far, the new unit has held it steady at 69 degrees since last Saturday. Very happy so far and the best part is ... At max load it only draws 15 amps... That's equivalent to a side-by-side refrigerator!


Now ENJOY! 
My parents had a Florida room like that. All windows. That's mostly where we visited after the kitchen. Never used the living room much.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Florida rooms suppose to be hot...just saying... If they suppose to be cool why don't they call them Artic rooms?????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

MsH22 has a office job and pool so she enjoys the summer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

MsH22 likes not having to wear socks and cuddle duds and coats and scarfs and gloves and hats and the list goes on and on....... 
I like flip flops and sun dresses and bathing suits on the weekend.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 21, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep... On my days off me and the boy installed a mini split unit in the Florida room of the house... That room is nothing but window's and we have not been able to keep it cool in the summer or warm in the winter since we moved in! So far, the new unit has held it steady at 69 degrees since last Saturday. Very happy so far and the best part is ... At max load it only draws 15 amps... That's equivalent to a side-by-side refrigerator!



What kind did you get?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> A teeter inversion table helps me limit going to get my bones cracked.
> Hope  you feel better.


 Got on one yesterday at a friends house, don't know that it really helped, but doc did say I was "in a mess"........I thought he said I was "a hot mess" and told him thanks! (just kidding) he said be back next week and he may want me to get an mri......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> MsH22 likes not having to wear socks and cuddle duds and coats and scarfs and gloves and hats and the list goes on and on.......
> I like flip flops and sun dresses and bathing suits on the weekend.


who you kiddin, bathing suits all week long!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Got on one yesterday at a friends house, don't know that it really helped, but doc did say I was "in a mess"........I thought he said I was "a hot mess" and told him thanks! (just kidding) he said be back next week and he may want me to get an mri......
> who you kiddin, bathing suits all week long!


Pics or it didn't happen.It takes a few head bounces to get your spine strait on one of those.Being hard of hearing can be a goot thing.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Had a subway sandwich for lunch. Hopefully Mexican for dinner.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Had a subway sandwich for lunch. Hopefully Mexican for dinner.


 Left ova fried runnin gears, fresh corn on da cobb & sliced mater! Oh yeah!


Crakajak said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.It takes a few head bounces to get your spine strait on one of those.Being hard of hearing can be a goot thing.


My friend had it adjusted for her and she's a couple inches shorter than me, but she "operated" it for me and kept telling me to breathe & relax, put me up & down a couple times........ I think I'm gonna go home & get on the heating pad and swap out for ice too......


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Left ova fried runnin gears, fresh corn on da cobb & sliced mater! Oh yeah!
> 
> My friend had it adjusted for her and she's a couple inches shorter than me, but she "operated" it for me and kept telling me to breathe & relax, put me up & down a couple times........ I think I'm gonna go home & get on the heating pad and swap out for ice too......


I can only go to 60 degree. Can't get it adjusted for my size.No way I'm doing a complete inversion.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thunder in the area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Cajub stuffed pork loin, Dr'd up poke n beans, Italian bread toast.

Keebs, hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> I can only go to 60 degree. Can't get it adjusted for my size.No way I'm doing a complete inversion.


I did!  Hands hit da floor & so did my keys! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thunder in the area.


send it this way, please ma'm!


Jeff C. said:


> Cajub stuffed pork loin, Dr'd up poke n beans, Italian bread toast.
> 
> Keebs, hope you get some relief soon.


Thanks, I hope so too, I'll have monster this weekend and he'd rather me be more active than what this pain is allowing!  That lunch sho sounds goot!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Keebs said:


> I did!  Hands hit da floor & so did my keys!
> send it this way, please ma'm!
> 
> Thanks, I hope so too, I'll have monster this weekend and he'd rather me be more active than what this pain is allowing!  That lunch sho sounds goot!!




My brother has a teeter and I've borrowed it a couple times for weeks at a time. I like what it does for me, buy it hurts the top of my feet while inverted. I've done it barefooted, with shoes, just sox, etc., it hurt either way. 

I'd like to try an inversion chair.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 21, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> My brother has a teeter and I've borrowed it a couple times for weeks at a time. I like what it does for me, buy it hurts the top of my feet while inverted. I've done it barefooted, with shoes, just sox, etc., it hurt either way.
> 
> I'd like to try an inversion chair.....


I was barefooted, didn't bother me, I guess I need to try it more than once.......... I had planned to be gone before now, but the universe is not working in my favor.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Ain't Nevada seen one of them tables, but my boy had a half body brace that helped his fushion grow back together and it worked. Looked liked a star wars movie while he was wearing it. You know, those troopers. lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Howdy partners.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

Got a nice little light shower....surface dampness is about all though. Cooled off for a minit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

rain all around me in the mtns but nothing here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> rain all around me in the mtns but nothing here



How’s the temps/humidity feel up yonder gobblein?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

75 and 81% humidity  outside


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 75 and 81% humidity  outside



I’m not too far off except the humidity 78° and 88%


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2018)

Chief that is close.   You had some rain though didn't you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief that is close.   You had some rain though didn't you?



Yeah, a short lived light shower. Enough to get the grass good and wet. Pavement sidewalk was dry under a nice Dogwood


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> What kind did you get?


Mr.Cool brand! 

Morning children... Its fridy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2018)

3 mo eyewerz!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2018)

Clock done stopped ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2018)

Gobbleinthewoods? EE?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers this morning.

Blood, YOU D' MAN this morning for sure !!!!!  I hope that you go home and hug your bride and then get some much needed rest as you deserve it !!!!

I guess that I will be drinking ice cold water for breakfast again this morning as it might help me to stay cooler.  


ps:  Gobblin is probably still asleep with the "MOUNTAIN" bears !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

Mornin blood, EE!

Coffeebro draggin up late....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

Gobble has a fever.   Chills last night got under a light blanket.  This morning sweating in front of a fan.   Grrrrrrrr

7AM and just making coffee.  You know I don't feel 100%.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Gobble has a fever.   Chills last night got under a light blanket.  This morning sweating in front of a fan.   Grrrrrrrr
> 
> 7AM and just making coffee.  You know I don't feel 100%.



Hate to hear that gobblein, hope you shake that off soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Gobble has a fever.   Chills last night got under a light blanket.  This morning sweating in front of a fan.   Grrrrrrrr
> 
> 7AM and just making coffee.  You know I don't feel 100%.




Gobblin, I am sorry that you are not feeling so well this morning.

I sent you an email yesterday titled....The Truth, The Whole Truth and Nothing BUT the Truth....it might have gone to your SPAM file though.  Based on your current ailments, I think that after you read that email, you should immediately go visit the lady in it named "Valerie" because then all of your pain and discomforts would go away very quickly.

I hope that you get a chance to read the email because Chief has already advised that after viewing it and meeting with Valerie, he feels like a new person that is about 21 years old again !!!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

78% of my work week is over. Morning ya'll. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I am sorry that you are not feeling so well this morning.
> 
> I sent you an email yesterday titled....The Truth, The Whole Truth and Nothing BUT the Truth....it might have gone to your SPAM file though.  Based on your current ailments, I think that after you read that email, you should immediately go visit the lady in it named "Valerie" because then all of your pain and discomforts would go away very quickly.
> 
> I hope that you get a chance to read the email because Chief has already advised that after viewing it and meeting with Valerie, he feels like a new person that is about 21 years old again !!!!!!



I would probably end up with the other lady from the tightrope walker joke.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods, sorry your not feeling well,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 22, 2018)

Live with my bride on the front porch!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I would probably end up with the other lady from the tightrope walker joke.




OH My Goodness, I just fell out of my chair laughing for sure.  Call the paramedics !!!!!!     I have to agree that those two were somewhat amusing.  Well at least, you know why I really HATE Lawyers. 

I must admit that after reading it for the first time, that was the ONLY time in my life that I have ever considered being a Lawyer but only for a very short period of time.   

ps:  Just think if it had been a $3 million estate.  I can see the headlines now: " Over-Worked" Lawyer tries his best to fulfill his deceased client's last wishes.  

Unfortunately, I fell off of the tightrope when I scrolled on downward.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2018)

Pardon my manners.  Good Morning to you Chief, Crakajak and Cmp1.  I hope all of you will have a great Friday as well.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Pardon my manners.  Good Morning to you Chief, Crakajak and Cmp1.  I hope all of you will have a great Friday as well.


Morning Eagle. Can you post that story here or is adult beverage rated?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 22, 2018)

morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

Mornin. 
Short day yesterday and another today. Seems nobody wants to work in the Summertime.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> Short day yesterday and another today. Seems nobody wants to work in the Summertime.


Way to hot to work....Ask Blood


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning Eagle. Can you post that story here or is adult beverage rated?



definitely not PG


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

What's gwine own?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I am sorry that you are not feeling so well this morning.
> 
> I sent you an email yesterday titled....The Truth, The Whole Truth and Nothing BUT the Truth....it might have gone to your SPAM file though.  Based on your current ailments, I think that after you read that email, you should immediately go visit the lady in it named "Valerie" because then all of your pain and discomforts would go away very quickly.
> 
> I hope that you get a chance to read the email because Chief has already advised that after viewing it and meeting with Valerie, he feels like a new person that is about 21 years old again !!!!!!


 Good night that was funny.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

I just bought a new car. Why am I not excited.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just bought a new car. Why am I not excited.



Wudya git?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wudya git?


2017 Honda Accord. I don't like the 2018's. Same as what I have. Color and all. My old one is nicer(loaded), but the older I get, the less I want. H22 getting my old one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 2017 Honda Accord. I don't like the 2018's. Same as what I have. Color and all. My old one is nicer(loaded), but the older I get, the less I want. H22 getting my old one.



Buck and CAITLIN lookin for something now. Insurance still hasn’t settled from the wreck yet either. It’s been 3 months since the car was totaled that night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Buck and CAITLIN lookin for something now. Insurance still hasn’t settled from the wreck yet either. It’s been 3 months since the car was totaled that night.


Dang. That's ridiculous. I'd be  too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. That's ridiculous. I'd be  too.



Thing is, the check will actually be coming to me. I gave the car to CAITLIN, but it was still in my name. I just wasn’t the driver that night. I’m letting them handle it because I considered it as her car. She was supposed to title the car in her name, but never did.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

H22 is driving one of the cars we gave Cody. In his name. H22 got a ticket for expired tag last week. 200.00 fine.  I went to get the tag and the lady said the reminder to get a tag was sent to Cody's address. He musta thought it was for the one we had sold and threw it away. The car is now in H22's name.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

And no we did not tell Cody. He woulda felt terrible and offered to pay the ticket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2018)

Good Gawd what a convoluted mess of a week. I need a BLD or 5.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 is driving one of the cars we gave Cody. In his name. H22 got a ticket for expired tag last week. 200.00 fine.  I went to get the tag and the lady said the reminder to get a tag was sent to Cody's address. He musta thought it was for the one we had sold and threw it away. The car is now in H22's name.



dang.  my expired tag was only 175 and I though I was ripped off.   Never got a notice as it expired within 90 days of purchase.   Newton County


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2018)

live from home, ice on da shoulder, tom & jerry on the tube for monster.......Gobblin, so sorry you're sick, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## redeli (Jun 22, 2018)

Hope you kick the bg gw


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

Wasn't laughing at you Gobbling..Hope you get to feeling better


Crakajak said:


> Good night that was funny.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

Tstorms over in Bham, maybe we’ll get one later and cool it down and give erything a drink.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> live from home, ice on da shoulder, tom & jerry on the tube for monster.......Gobblin, so sorry you're sick, hope you feel better soon.


Dang woman, what'd you do to your shoulder? Gobblin, what you do to get all sick and stuff? You know, them mountain oysters ain't spose to be eatin raw.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang woman, what'd you do to your shoulder? Gobblin, what you do to get all sick and stuff? You know, them mountain oysters ain't spose to be eatin raw.



now you tell me


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 22, 2018)

Keebs said:


> live from home, ice on da shoulder, tom & jerry on the tube for monster.......Gobblin, so sorry you're sick, hope you feel better soon.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

thanx everyone.   flu like symptoms.  this too will pass.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 22, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> thanx everyone.   flu like symptoms.  this too will pass.



Terrible in the summer,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Terrible in the summer,,,,



terrible anytime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2018)

Mannnn, what a Tstorm!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 22, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mannnn, what a Tstorm!!!


Cool wasn't it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2018)

That was a good one. Then we had a second round.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2018)

thanks for the well wishes, still hurting, trying a mixture of tramadol & half xxanax, seeing if it isn't nerves & something else............. no rain here, but still needing it!  OH on a positive note, Monster is REALLY improved in his swimming, floating and staying underwater!! ! YAY!!! G'nite!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

Keebs said:


> thanks for the well wishes, still hurting, trying a mixture of tramadol & half xxanax, seeing if it isn't nerves & something else............. no rain here, but still needing it!  OH on a positive note, Monster is REALLY improved in his swimming, floating and staying underwater!! ! YAY!!! G'nite!


You need me to get down there and straighten you out?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cool wasn't it?



Yes, it cooled it off all right. 

Wind got a little more brisk than I prefer with all the BIG trees and limbs. I got sticks and debris everywhere. 

Mornin.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mng guys and gals,,,, got some thunderstorms there?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Rained here off and on all night no Tstorms however.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Mng GIW,,,, Java time,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys and gals,,,, got some thunderstorms there?



Mornin Cmp!

Had a heck of a Tstorm here yesterday afternoon. Bad enough that I went inside and told my wife, daughter, and grandson they might want to move to an interior room. 

I’ve got 8 tomato plants in good sized pots that are quite large, caged with cages tied down to pots, and it blew everyone of them over. Fortunately they’re all fine. Lots of debris everywhere too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Rained here off and on all night no Tstorms however.



Mornin gobblein, feelin any better?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Somewhat Chief,  slept all day and all night.   But not totally well as it is 70 and I am in front of a fan and sweating.    This too will pass.

Thanks for asking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng guys and gals,,,, got some thunderstorms there?


Boomers, stiff breezes and a few naders bouncin around. Repeat scheduled for this evening too, just not as high on the percentage scale.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2018)

Good Morning Miggy, Chief, Cmp1, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, I surely hope that you can shake this crazy flu-like crud that has grabbed you like Valarie did 3 nights in a row !!!!!!!     It is no fun having stuff like this during the summer time for sure. 

We had a heck of a storm around 11:15 PM last night with more rain and a heck of a light-show involved too.  I just looked at Miggy's radar and it is raining like crazy right now on my property up in the country.  I've got to go up there today to do my normal things for my elderly relative.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Somewhat Chief,  slept all day and all night.   But not totally well as it is 70 and I am in front of a fan and sweating.    This too will pass.
> 
> Thanks for asking



Yessir, hoping for continued improvement for all the ailing drivelers, to include Keebs and any others.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

57deg out here now,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

We have some hurting guys and gals in here today,,,, hope everyone gets feeling better,,,, if you guys need to cool off a little bit, come on up, could use some fishing partners,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ve had 1.4” of rain in the past 36 hours. The  majority of that was in that Tstorm yesterday evening, with a trace prior to that the day before.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We have some hurting guys and gals in here today,,,, hope everyone gets feeling better,,,, if you guys need to cool off a little bit, come on up, could use some fishing partners,,,,



Primary reason I came to the mtns was to fish and try out some new flies I tied.   Hard to do that from the couch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> 57deg out here now,,,,,


You can follow KGAMONRO8 weather station on Weather Underground to keep up with the weather at La Casa de Miggy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> 57deg out here now,,,,,



72° here, but 99% humidity.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Primary reason I came to the mtns was to fish and try out some new flies I tied.   Hard to do that from the couch.



Come on up and teach me how to fly fish,,,, we can hit the Manistee River down the road or the Au Sable a little bit away,,,, Google them,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> 72° here, but 99% humidity.



Humidity is a killer,,,, when I was in NC and FL, I kept thinking about how I could fish in Dec and Jan,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Mornin Mike


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can follow KGAMONRO8 weather station on Weather Underground to keep up with the weather at La Casa de Miggy.



I'll check it out,,,, Gd mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Ric and Bert chillin out.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 23, 2018)

Great looking dogs Jeff,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Great looking dogs Jeff,,,,



Thanks!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

Jeff, you got some good lookin pups brother!

mornin fellers.... 100F and 100% IMBY


----------



## cramer (Jun 23, 2018)

Those are some purty boys Chief.
Diesel would fit right in - 3 Stooges.
He looks just like Bert!

Morning all - storm knocked out a tree top in the backyard.
God is great - missed everything, with amazing precision!
Time to crank up the Stihl


----------



## cramer (Jun 23, 2018)

Thanks for the coffee G! 
Hope you get better soon - them fish aren't gonna hook themselves


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

Gmoney... Hope you get ta feelin better soon brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Gmoney... Hope you get ta feelin better soon brother!



Thanks,  I do feel better today.  Not 100% but getting closer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks,  I do feel better today.  Not 100% but getting closer.


Wash the yuck away with some hard likker!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

www.farmflip.com
Alabama farms for sale... Looks like heaven to me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Jeff, you got some good lookin pups brother!
> 
> mornin fellers.... 100F and 100% IMBY



Thank ya blood, they is a mess them two.




cramer said:


> Those are some purty boys Chief.
> Diesel would fit right in - 3 Stooges.
> He looks just like Bert!
> 
> ...



I kind of remember your description of Diesel once, and I thought they looked similar. Bert probably weighs 90-100 lbs.



gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks,  I do feel better today.  Not 100% but getting closer.



Glad to hear you are improving a bit, gobblein.

Lawd have mercy, bottom fell out of the sky again here. Thankfullly, way less wind. I already raked up the debris in the front yard from yesterdays Tstorm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Proud new owner of a 2017 Honda Accord. Thing is smooth and sweet. GON take a while to fogger all this new technology out. Deck, you can just talk to it and it does stuff. Yikes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Not deck.I said heck stupid phone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud new owner of a 2017 Honda Accord. Thing is smooth and sweet. GON take a while to fogger all this new technology out. Deck, you can just talk to it and it does stuff. Yikes.


Congratulations onda new wheels sista!



something good about to happen round herea


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Grilled pork steak and Edisto white corn on da cob so far.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Hopefully this will be the last car I have to buy. Salesman might buy one of H22s older Honda!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Proud new owner of a 2017 Honda Accord. Thing is smooth and sweet. GON take a while to fogger all this new technology out. Deck, you can just talk to it and it does stuff. Yikes.



 Suhweeet 

Must be the day to buy a car, Caitlin and Buck will probably be drivin home in a little while with a 2017 Corolla with some extras on it. 






blood on the ground said:


> Congratulations onda new wheels sista!
> 
> 
> 
> something good about to happen round hereaView attachment 933753



 

You ain't lyin, flung a cravin on me for some "bloody" red meat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Toyota's are good cars. I wanted one, but H22 is straight Honda. Must be the day. We even got a couple of free burgers they were grilling. Them were the most expensive  I ever ate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. View attachment 933757


Lets get a little mud on the tires!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

You got that right. They got that shiney stuff on em. Me and H22 hate that stuff. It will wear off!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. View attachment 933757



Good lookin car. Them Honda’s sure are reliable.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

My poor old one is parked behind it. I'm GON drive it when H22 don't. Sho nuff.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2018)

Shiney new car.   woooooo hoooooo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Well, I synced my phone but the lady in my car said my voice was not recognized. Is it my southern accent? I need my boy. I'm old. I don't need this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. View attachment 933757




X2....Caitlin and Bucks new Corolla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I synced my phone but the lady in my car said my voice was not recognized. Is it my southern accent? I need my boy. I'm old. I don't need this.



Try using the button on the steering wheel, should be top right hand side of steering wheel. It should let you get into the voice recognition.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Or go to setup, then go to voice, then maybe tutorial, then train voice recognition, should help


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Sharp looking car. I used that steering wheel thing. I talk like marbles are in my mouth. You know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sharp looking car. I used that steering wheel thing. I talk like marbles are in my mouth. You know.



Did you see the other options I mentioned? CAITLIN just did hers with that sequence.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Dang I like those Toyota's.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

Do the voice recognition thing. CAITLIN had to repeat about 10 short sentences to get voice recognition, now its set to her voice.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang I like those Toyota's.



Hard to beat them Honda’s too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm gonna Cody over here tomorrow. I too old for this. I'm starting to like my 03 mo Betts. Dang I still love that car.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

You’d have to step up to a Camry to be comparable to that Accord, Corolla is a step below.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

I believe this Corolla is a tad bigger than her ‘06 Corolla though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Yep. The boy bought a Camry when he worked at the Toyota place. That's really what I wanted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

I'm just glad I can crank it with a key and not push button. That's the main thing I looked for.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Guys are so funny when it comes to cars. I woulda bought a civic.lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guys are so funny when it comes to cars. I woulda bought a civic.lol



I want one of these.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Now if I was buying a 1965 cherry red convertible, I'd be exited.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

They had a 1972 Honda in the showroom that still ran. Tires looked like lawnmower tires.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2018)

Cherry red Mustang. Stupid phone.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 23, 2018)

Evening


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2018)

Hank why do you drank?


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2018)

Sorry I missed Hankus

I guess everyone is in the pokey
I am picturing Ms TooTwo riding by in he new car, picking everyone up, seeing how many people she can get in her new car, then saying," hold my beer" ....blue lites


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

cramer said:


> Sorry I missed Hankus
> 
> I guess everyone is in the pokey
> I am picturing Ms TooTwo riding by in he new car, picking everyone up, seeing how many people she can get in her new car, then saying," hold my beer" ....blue lites



 Mornin cramer, glad I over slept.


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning Chief, Gobblin must still be under the weather


----------



## redeli (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Gobblein, you ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all



Mornin red


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 24, 2018)

GOOD MORNING drivelers


----------



## cramer (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning Eli and Guth, we're sending out a posse for GW


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2018)

Good Morning Cramer, Chief, Eli, Mguthrie  and to the rest of the tired, weary, and sleeping Drivelers this morning.

I stopped by here about an hour ago to catch up on things but there was nothing to catch up on though !!!     It looked more like a morgue in here for sure.   It kinda looked more like a "Dilla" that had been run over by an 18-wheeler about 7-10 days ago and had been laying out in the sun on the side of the road since then !!!!  

I was glad to see Hankus back in da house late last night too !!!!!

I also hope that Gobblin is doing better too, to, two, tu, 2   !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> GOOD MORNING drivelers



Mornin mg


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 24, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Mornin SY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Mornin EE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

cramer said:


> Morning Eli and Guth, we're sending out a posse for GW



posse needs to have a doc ride with them.   Dang sure hard to shake this crud.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> posse needs to have a doc ride with them.   Dang sure hard to shake this crud.



Still under the weather,,,, hope you get feeling better,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> posse needs to have a doc ride with them.   Dang sure hard to shake this crud.



Get well soon, gobbleinbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

Felt almost normal yesterday afternoon.   But late last evening it jumped back on me.  I am ready to feel better now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> posse needs to have a doc ride with them.   Dang sure hard to shake this crud.



Drink a bunch of brewskis later,,,, force yourself,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Felt almost normal yesterday afternoon.   But late last evening it jumped back on me.  I am ready to feel better now.



Do you have a fever?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you have a fever?



yep


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2018)

Morning!
Gmoney... Its time to go to the doctor bro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2018)

Made some steaks last night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning!
> Gmoney... Its time to go to the doctor bro!



Just spent an 1.5 hours on the business end of a de-weeding device in the garden.   Maybe that will sweat the poison out of the body.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just spent an 1.5 hours on the business end of a de-weeding device in the garden.   Maybe that will sweat the poison out of the body.



Starve it out...."Feed a cold, starve a fever"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Jag is 30 yrs old today....Good gracious alive!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

30 wow  Happy Birthday Jag


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Test


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Test


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Hmmm......what happened to typing in one of the old smileys?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 30 wow  Happy Birthday Jag




Thanks G!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Yep, it won't let just type in one of the older smileys now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, it won't let just type in one of the older smileys now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

worked for me?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2018)

CHIEF,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO JAG !!!!  



TODAY IS ALSO MY DAUGHTER'S 36TH BIRTHDAY !!!   I'm upset that I mailed her birthday card a day late so it won't get there until tomorrow.   Well, I guess that it kept her from spending $500 this weekend.  I'm also upset that I didn't get to see her smiling face on her birthday today either as she and her husband had other plans already made.  At least, I've got to see them a few times already this month.  

Gobblin, glad that you are at least up and around today somewhat.  I really do hope this "Crud" stuff gets off of your back and you get back to normal by tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2018)

Me to EE.  I am supposed to play in a golf tourney Tuesday and my partner is wondering if they need to find another.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks, and Happy Birthday to your daughter on her 36th EE.

Gobblein, it would not work for me this Mornin on some of them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

Waited on some coals....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2018)

Happy birthday Jag!!!!! Please give him a hug and tell him I love him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy birthday Jag!!!!! Please give him a hug and tell him I love him.



Will Do, MANDY!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 24, 2018)

Happy birfday to the one ... The only ... JAG!!!

happy mundy kids..... Time to make the doenuts!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Its sweltering hot.... To hot to fish, to hot fer golf, to hot at home.... I need to lay in a Cold Mountain stream for the next 3 months!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Its definitely to hot to werk....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Almost to hot for a dranky drank


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Won mo eyewerz


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Mornin day walkers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

morning bloodbro


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Me to EE.  I am supposed to play in a golf tourney Tuesday and my partner is wondering if they need to find another.



Gobblin, I hope you feel much better by tomorrow so that maybe you can enjoy a round of golf with your friends.

Blood, I hope that you enjoy some rest this morning because it sounds like you need some after a hard and HOT night at work.



I know that I enjoyed watching the golf tournament on television yesterday and especially watching the shots and the win by Bubba Watson.  He can make something out of nothing for sure when in a pinch!!!!  Of course, I was salivating just watching this golf but knowing that I can't play is a real kick in the groin!!!!  


Good Morning and Happy "Moanday" to all of you Drivelers this morning.  Last night was a "lightning storm" for the ages as it created continuous lightning and heavy rain for well over an hour.  There were several really LOUD strikes all around my house and neighborhood.               

On the local news this morning, they are  showing numerous fires in homes and apartments from these lightning strikes last night along with trees down in a lot of places that have caused major damages as well.   Several people said it looked like a continuous strobe light that kept the entire sky lit up during this entire time.  They showed several videos that were sent in to the station by viewers during this storm and most of them looked like the actual finale of a "Fireworks Show".   This storm was ferocious for sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

Thanks EE,  fever this morning 100.1 without Advil.   Looking iffy about golf tomorrow.

When you can swing a club again we should get together.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning EE and Gbro!

Robert.....go to the doctor brother!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, GIW, I'm with Blood, go to the Dr,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy birfday to the one ... The only ... JAG!!!
> 
> happy mundy kids..... Time to make the doenuts!



Yessir, Mornin bloodbro thanks. We had a nice steak dinner, birthday cake and then some gift opening as usual.

Mornin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

Mornin Cmp....is it hot up there yet?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Cmp....is it hot up there yet?



We hit 90 a few times,,,, but now it's nice 56deg now, high around 76 today,,,, great fishing weather,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We hit 90 a few times,,,, but now it's nice 56deg now, high around 76 today,,,, great fishing weather,,,,



Dannnng!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> We hit 90 a few times,,,, but now it's nice 56deg now, high around 76 today,,,, great fishing weather,,,,


We are jealous


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Come on up,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sharp looking car. I used that steering wheel thing. I talk like marbles are in my mouth. You know.


All you need is a red dot on your forehead and you could work in the Technical Service Department of about any computer company in America.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2018)

Belated Happy Birthday to the Jagster!! 
How ya'll are?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning ya'll. Hope all you under the weather drivelers get better soon.
FYI Only 182 shopping days till Christmas.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning ya'll. Hope all you under the weather drivelers get better soon.
> FYI Only 182 shopping days till Christmas.



Mng,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Morning CMP1.Bottle up some of those cooler temps and hop  a bus. I found you a bus ticket for $65.00 to Hotlanta on July 4th if you want to experience something a little different.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

Outside servicing weed eater and other lawn care gadgets, done got too hot to use them though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

I'll take poopie diaper 2 yr old babysittin over the alternative right now. I got a clothes pin and AC.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning CMP1.Bottle up some of those cooler temps and hop  a bus. I found you a bus ticket for $65.00 to Hotlanta on July 4th if you want to experience something a little different.



From where,,,, no way,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2018)

nice?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

interesting


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need me to get down there and straighten you out?


by all means............. tried work today, but it ain't happenin, waiting on co-worker to get lunch and then I'm leaving........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

Maybe I'll go mozy around the yard and get up the rest of the debris.....maybe.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 25, 2018)

Let's try this again...


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> From where,,,, no way,,,,



*Choose outgoing from*

Detroit, M

*Returning on Jul 16th, 2018*

Atlanta, GA

                    Edit your trip                     
	




*        Choose your outgoing trip            *


 _                Sun Jul 1                View fares on Sunday July 1.            _            from            _                $78            _ 
 _                Mon Jul 2                View fares on Monday July 2.            _            from            _                $70            _ 
 _                Tue Jul 3                View fares on Tuesday July 3.            _            from            _                $75            _ 
 _                Wed Jul 4                View fares on Wednesday July 4.            _            from            _                $64            _ 
 _                Thu Jul 5                View fares on Thursday July 5.            _            from            _                $64            _ 
 _                Fri Jul 6                View fares on Friday July 6.            _            from            _                $72            _ 
 _                Sat Jul 7                View fares on Saturday July 7.            _            from            _                $67            _ 
 
                Filter results            

Sort by:

                    Sort by:






                   DETROIT, MI                    towards                    ATLANTA,GA

                    Average fare per person (in USD)

                    Economy

                    Economy Extra

                    Flexible



Schedule number 1101. Departing at 6:40 am, arriving at 11:20 pm. This is an express trip bus.                                            There is free wifi on every bus, individual power outlets and extra legroom.

6:40 am

Express trip

11:20 pm                                        






 
Itinerary summary:

Total journey time: 16h 40m
Schedule number 1101
This journey has 1 transfers
 
*16h 40m*
Schedule 1101
1 transfers
 
View Itinerary

                                                                                        $65                                        

 
Grayhound be your friend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Let's try this again...View attachment 933988


Nice view! I bet the sounds and the smells are just as good as the view!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 25, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice view! I bet the sounds and the smells are just as good as the view!


Yes ma'am. Waves were a bit harsh yesterday....double red flags. Calm as you would want it today. Waves are just big enough to matter and a slight breeze to boot. Water is clear as gin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> Let's try this again...View attachment 933988


yes please, on my way!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> *Choose outgoing from*
> 
> Detroit, M
> 
> ...



Thanks bud's,,,, I'm 4hrs north of Detroit,,,, cheapest fare I found was 155.00,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 25, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Thanks bud's,,,, I'm 4hrs north of Detroit,,,, cheapest fare I found was 155.00,,,,


Economy on Grayhound is something I would check into.Might be sitting IN the restroom.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Economy on Grayhound is something I would check into.Might be sitting IN the restroom.



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Economy on Grayhound is something I would check into.Might be sitting IN the restroom.



Oh my.   Where is the poo smilie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh my.   Where is the poo smilie.



I think it got flushed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2018)

Chief, did you get rain yet today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, did you get rain yet today?



Just started here with a good tstorm, G.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2018)

Got dark with some ominous looking clouds, breeze turned to wind, debris started blowing out of the trees, heard what I think was 2 transformer fuses blow in the distance, now just a breezy downpour.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 26, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.  I'm guessing that Blood must have had a hot and really busy night as well.

We had another terrible storm with lots of lightning and heavy rain again starting about 8:30 - 9 PM last night.   This stuff was NASTY for sure.

I am going to do my best to start by 8 AM this morning to get some goods processed and and put in the warehouse for immediate delivery when needed.  I need to get this hopefully completed by around noon if at all possible before any more storms hit again today.   This morning, the weatherman's forecast was ..... GONNA be hot as hades today including  storms, storms, and more vicious storms for the rest of the week.  

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I am sick of this crazy HOT weather.

In an effort to help cool things down, I offer these photos that surely helped to cool me down.  Of course, the last photo did make things somewhat hotter !!!!!    Alaska soothes the mind for sure.


----------



## redeli (Jun 26, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2018)

Morning children...

Been busy getting ready for a ISO audit...
Db is in trouble.... Missing most all his paperwork! LOL.... Quietly enjoying him freaking out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children...
> 
> Been busy getting ready for a ISO audit...
> Db is in trouble.... Missing most all his paperwork! LOL.... Quietly enjoying him freaking out!



He has survived so much more than this.   Nice to have relatives.

Pecan waffles and sausage this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Plenty of rain and wind yesterday aft/eve, we’ll see what’s in store for today. Would like to get the lawn mowed though. Got more debris to pick up again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

Gotta get the Jag up and off to work.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 26, 2018)

Morning day walkers... Setting here watching my son gather his things before he heads to the airport... He will fly back to Arizona and prep for Syria in October! Kinda got butterflies in my belly this morning! Im sure he does too! 
Keep our President his staff and the men and wemon of armed forces in your prayers.... They need all they can get!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers... Setting here watching my son gather his things before he heads to the airport... He will fly back to Arizona and prep for Syria in October! Kinda got butterflies in my belly this morning! Im sure he does too!
> Keep our President his staff and the men and wemon of armed forces in your prayers.... They need all they can get!



Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 26, 2018)

Morning ya'll. Hope everyone has a safe and productive day.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2018)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers... Setting here watching my son gather his things before he heads to the airport... He will fly back to Arizona and prep for Syria in October! Kinda got butterflies in my belly this morning! Im sure he does too!
> Keep our President his staff and the men and wemon of armed forces in your prayers.... They need all they can get!


Prayers for all. Please tell him thank you for his service from all of us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Lecrticity sent out at the house sometime last night. Woke me up it was so dark and quiet. Still got up on time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2018)

sent out???  odd.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Guy that sold me my car is coming up to test drive one of H22's "vintage" Honda's today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> sent out???  odd.....


WENT OUT. dang you. Mr. proof reader.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Da Possum said:


>



I'm used to that. The boy came out of his office yesterday 'ing and I said ya'll laughing at me cause I caint figger out this new car aint cha Dang car recognized his voice, but it just don't like mine.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 26, 2018)

Morning y'all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> sent out???  odd.....



figured it had to do with H22's job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers... Setting here watching my son gather his things before he heads to the airport... He will fly back to Arizona and prep for Syria in October! Kinda got butterflies in my belly this morning! Im sure he does too!
> Keep our President his staff and the men and wemon of armed forces in your prayers.... They need all they can get!



You got'em bloodbro, especially extended to your fine Marine Jakob, and your entire Family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

Afternoon,

Hot as it is, I'm fixin to go get some excercise and sweat profusely for a while. Gonna go walk behind the Scag until I've had enough, then maybe hop on the rider......


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 26, 2018)

Shot 6 bucks this mornin on the ride to town other pics in the photo forum


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Shot 6 bucks this mornin on the ride to town other pics in the photo forum
> View attachment 934085



You ought to be ashamed for shooting all them bucks in one day Mike.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

evening Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, figure I walked about 2 1/2-3 miles behind the Scag today, also picked up sticks/limbs/debris while doing it.

I’z wore out!

Anybody home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief



Howdy gobbleinbro, feelin any better?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

Not I !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes feeling better still have a little congestion.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes feeling better still have a little congestion.



Good to hear you on the mend finally.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Vintage Honda sold to the salesman. 
AND he told me that he has a hard time with the car recognizing  girls voices so I don't feel so bad.  It's a man's world.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Vintage Honda sold to the salesman.
> AND he told me that he has a hard time with the car recognizing  girls voices so I don't feel so bad.  It's a man's world.



Dang, wish I had thought about it. Buck is needing a car now, he sold his motorsickle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 26, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yes feeling better still have a little congestion.



Good to hear,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

See, Mandy was right.


----------



## redeli (Jun 26, 2018)

Put up peas and corn today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 26, 2018)

redeli said:


> Put up peas and corn today



eli being productive!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> You ought to be ashamed for shooting all them bucks in one day Mike.



I would Jeff but after all it was shoot and release now the ? is why can't I find them during season????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang, wish I had thought about it. Buck is needing a car now, he sold his motorsickle.


Dang. That car looked just up his alley. Black little sport model. 5 speed V Tech.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 26, 2018)

It GON!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang. That car looked just up his alley. Black little sport model. 5 speed V Tech.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It GON!



Truth be told, he wants a small truck so he can haul his kayak.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 26, 2018)

Anytime I quote someone and reply to their last post, the replied to post always shows up on top and the one I quoted on the bottom.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

Live from the plastico factory


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

Mornin day walkaz! Got to cover 4 hrs on dayshift today.... 
Hope you are feelin betta G


----------



## redeli (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin day walkaz! Got to cover 4 hrs on dayshift today....
> Hope you are feelin betta G



Better but not perfect.   Couldn't you get drunkbro to cover the 4?
He could have worked on his paperwork.  :lol:



redeli said:


> Morning all



morning eli


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2018)

Good Morning Blood, Eli, Gobblin and to the rest of the tired and weary Drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I'm glad that you are feeling a little bit better BUT you need to hurry and get rid of this stuff and get back to normal really soon !!!

Yesterday, I worked my tail off trying to make sure that I beat the rain and storms again before finishing processing some goods.  Got it done though with no rain involved.

However, last night for the 3rd night in a row, we had wild rain and lightning storms again.  In fact, it is STILL RAINING outside right now.  ENOUGH of this GARBAGE ALREADY !!!!!  Apparently this area is the ONLY area of the Georgia that it is raining for now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

EE, the boomers and rain moved through here last night at some time.  Woke me up but I rolled over and went back to sleep.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Better but not perfect.   Couldn't you get drunkbro to cover the 4?
> He could have worked on his paperwork.  :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, it's not that big a deal... Besides, my brides been outa work for the last 3 months so the extra will be nice!

mornin to the rest of you day walkers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Ahhh, it's not that big a deal... Besides, my brides been outa work for the last 3 months so the extra will be nice!
> 
> mornin to the rest of you day walkers!



I thought she had found a poe a couple months ago.   Was it just a temp?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I thought she had found a poe a couple months ago.   Was it just a temp?


What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Mornin early birds!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

poe = place of employment


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

morning Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> poe = place of employment


She is on the DL due to major back surgery. Pay is very limited on FMLA


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief



Mornin Gobblein, you back to normal yet?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> She is on the DL due to major back surgery. Pay is very limited on FMLA



Mornin blood, how is the Sweet Georgia Peach since that back surgery?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gobblein, you back to normal yet?



Not entirely.   Still have a little upper congestion and a cough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Reckon I’ll go get these dogs taken care of and go play in the yard again before it gets too hot. I’ve got a tree top to go get out of the remains of the tree that broke out in one those tstorms the other day. Just going to take the entire tree out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not entirely.   Still have a little upper congestion and a cough.



Heard dat, sounds like you’re improving little by little.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I’ll go get these dogs taken care of and go play in the yard again before it gets too hot. I’ve got a tree top to go get out of the remains of the tree that broke out in one those tstorms the other day. Just going to take the entire tree out.



Just took my dog out for the morning run.

Don't want to climb the tree to get the top out?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

I am fixing breakfast then need to go gardening before it gets too hot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just took my dog out for the morning run.
> 
> Don't want to climb the tree to get the top out?



No way, Jose! 

Pretty good sized section wedged in a fork, plus there is some dead already in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am fixing breakfast then need to go gardening before it gets too hot.



Got a little more debris to get up in back yard, then finish mowing it and around back of the barn. Then I’ll mess with the tree. Got a good sized burn pile already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a little more debris to get up in back yard, then finish mowing it and around back of the barn. Then I’ll mess with the tree. Got a good sized burn pile already.



What kind of tree is it?

Just dumped 3/4 inch out of the rain gauge.   Must have been a gully washer last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, how is the Sweet Georgia Peach since that back surgery?


Turned into a green persimmon... And meaner than a diamond back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning from Ttown.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2018)

I forgot to mention earlier that I happened to run in to a lady friend of mine at her place of employment late yesterday afternoon and she told me that she was lucky to be alive after the terrible storm that hit Sunday night.

She told me that during the violet rain and lightning storm on Sunday night that lightning had apparently struck a large tree right outside her house and ultimately caused a fairly large tree to fall onto her roof and down through the attic and ceiling right onto her bedroom where she was sleeping.    

She said that there was a very loud BOOM and then in a split second, she was covered with debris including fiberglass insulation and pieces of wood and lots dust etc.  As she jumped up from the bed, the actual tree was lying across the bed ONLY about 3 feet above her.  She said if it had fallen all of the way down, due to the angle, it would have crushed her upper body.  It obviously caused major damages with the continued rain and wind etc and a lot of her things were completely ruined in this event.  I hate to think just how much this will all cost her in the long run too.  But as I told her, at least she was not injured other than bruises and some scratches, and being scared to death etc.  

I told her that if this situation had happened to me that my "roids" would have been puckered so tightly that they would been up close underneath my armpits !!!   

She was very fortunate for sure and now she is having to deal with the insurance people and contractors etc to try and get this clean-up and  this re-construction project handled asap.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 27, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Turned into a green persimmon... And meaner than a diamond back!




AND how much did you promise to pay me for NOT telling Ms Sweet Ga Peach this information ?????????  


Yep, that 4-hour overtime pay ought to be enough to buy me a super great lunch and have lots left over for "refreshments" too !!!!!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning ya'll I see some are up early to get the day started before the sauna kicks in this afternoon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

Mornin, half-way live from werk........... med doc appt = 2 shots and a script, left there & went to my chiro........ figured out it is stemming from neck issues........... got the tens unit out last night and brought it to work with me.  Made a deal with my nephew to roll hay to the horses for me in exchange for peach cobbler! Win-win!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

Blood, my oldest sister just had back surgery too, she isn't kicking too high and according to her girls and my baby sister, she is trying to "be better to quick"........... hope she gets better soon, baby sis has an appointment this morning to see about going to Hotlanta to get surgery done...........
EE, so sorry about your friend's close call, I know she had to have been terrified!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2018)

violet rain......sounds pretty


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, half-way live from werk........... med doc appt = 2 shots and a script, left there & went to my chiro........ figured out it is stemming from neck issues........... got the tens unit out last night and brought it to work with me.  Made a deal with my nephew to roll hay to the horses for me in exchange for peach cobbler! Win-win!!


Pie cookin must be easier than hay  rollin.Hope that tens unit helps you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Pie cookin must be easier than hay  rollin.Hope that tens unit helps you.


 with my recipe, piece of cake, so to say.......... 


Da Possum said:


> violet rain......sounds pretty


 I thought the same thing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 27, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, half-way live from werk........... med doc appt = 2 shots and a script, left there & went to my chiro........ figured out it is stemming from neck issues........... got the tens unit out last night and brought it to work with me.  Made a deal with my nephew to roll hay to the horses for me in exchange for peach cobbler! Win-win!!


 Ya'll still have horses? Them things eat way too much. Hope you get some pain relieve soon.


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I forgot to mention earlier that I happened to run in to a lady friend of mine at her place of employment late yesterday afternoon and she told me that she was lucky to be alive after the terrible storm that hit Sunday night.
> 
> She told me that during the violet rain and lightning storm on Sunday night that lightning had apparently struck a large tree right outside her house and ultimately caused a fairly large tree to fall onto her roof and down through the attic and ceiling right onto her bedroom where she was sleeping.
> 
> ...


Thats scary.. Glad she's ok.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

morning keebs, cracker, and possum


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2018)

Morning Gobbling,Keebs,Mud,Possom,Eagle


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll still have horses? Them things eat way too much. Hope you get some pain relieve soon.
> 
> Thats scary.. Glad she's ok.


yeah, they kinda grow on ya like over-grown dogs.........


gobbleinwoods said:


> morning keebs, cracker, and possum


mernin.....


Crakajak said:


> Morning Gobbling,Keebs,Mud,Possom,Eagle


mernin........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Mornin all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Keebs, I feel for ya. You take care of yourself. Ya hear!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

morning newcarowner


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

We had three rounds of violet storms in the 30680 last night.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I feel for ya. You take care of yourself. Ya hear!


Morning Mrs hornet 22. Hows that new car driving?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning newcarowner


My co-workers just noticed this morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Driving like a dream. Decided to listen to a CD this morning and the sound system is amazing!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My co-workers just noticed this morning.



Observant bunch.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

Had to dodge downed trees on my way to work this morning. Didn't know the storm was that bad. I guess I shoulda GON inside. 
But, 3 years ago yesterday my Mama went to heaven and we had the biggest storm I've eva seen. She was talkin to me last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I feel for ya. You take care of yourself. Ya hear!


 yes ma'm, called my PA and she's called me in some flexeril, that'll help me sleep at least, this other stuff is making me.......uuuuhhhh, uuuu,,,,,mmmm more *duh-ish*


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to dodge downed trees on my way to work this morning. Didn't know the storm was that bad. I guess I shoulda GON inside.
> But, 3 years ago yesterday my Mama went to heaven and we had the biggest storm I've eva seen. She was talkin to me last night.


ok, where's the love you smiley???   I need it!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> AND how much did you promise to pay me for NOT telling Ms Sweet Ga Peach this information ?????????
> 
> 
> Yep, that 4-hour overtime pay ought to be enough to buy me a super great lunch and have lots left over for "refreshments" too !!!!!


LOL you aint right brother!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 27, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to dodge downed trees on my way to work this morning. Didn't know the storm was that bad. I guess I shoulda GON inside.
> But, 3 years ago yesterday my Mama went to heaven and we had the biggest storm I've eva seen. She was talkin to me last night.


Bless you sis ... You are probably the strongest lady I know! Always smiling, even through the hard times!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

It is work an hour, cool off, debate about another hour.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jun 27, 2018)

A little salt (pun intended) in the wounds...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

GoldDot40 said:


> A little salt (pun intended) in the wounds...View attachment 934151


Gorgeous!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 27, 2018)

Nice,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 27, 2018)

GoldDot vacationing in the mountains


----------



## Keebs (Jun 27, 2018)

Flat out rainin in the 31750!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 27, 2018)

GON have storms again this evening they say. 

Keebs, tell Mud I posted my pickled okra recipe in the café. I use the same for green maters.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Uh Huh...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 27, 2018)

Not getting much okra yet.   And what I am getting is shorter and fatter than usual.   Same variety as always.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not getting much okra yet.   And what I am getting is shorter and fatter than usual.   Same variety as always.



Reckon why that is gobblein?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

Dang what another Tstorm we’re getting this evening. Lot of heavy rain, some wind on the front end as it was approaching.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 27, 2018)

Evening my Drivler friends. A shout out hello to Keebs and Chief, they some fine people.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 27, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my Drivler friends. A shout out hello to Keebs and Chief, they some fine people.



Howdy BO$$.

You ain’t no slouch yourself!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2018)

Good Morning to all of the Driveler Nation.  It seems like I just went sleep a few hours ago.  OH, I DID just go to sleep just a few hours ago and now I've got to shake a leg and get vertical and up and moving around trying to get things accomplished.

Crazy storms wreaked havoc again last night for the 4th night in a row.  More lightning strikes that have caused fires.  Another church facility hit last night too.  That makes 3 church related places that have been hit in the past 4 days........if I was amongst those church people involved, I might be questioning whether I was living right or not !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

morning,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

1 mo eyewerz! 

Morning ladies!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

morning bloodbro,

Air feels thick outside this morning.   I am sure it is cooler than the plastic factory though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

morn SwampY


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro,
> 
> Air feels thick outside this morning.   I am sure it is cooler than the plastic factory though.


Man its a oven up in here!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bloodbro,
> 
> Air feels thick outside this morning.   I am sure it is cooler than the plastic factory though.


Between gold bond and sweat I can probably make a good pan of biscuits!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Man its a oven up in here!



Richard Simmons 'sweating out the oldies' HOT?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Between gold bond and sweat I can probably make a good pan of biscuits!



Think I'd pass.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Think I'd pass.


Never know until you try pal!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Never know until you try pal!



Do they sell that much butter and syrup?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Between gold bond and sweat I can probably make a good pan of biscuits!



Lol lol lol,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Blood, gobblein, EE, Cmp.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey Chief,

sausage and egg here


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

You guys been watching Yellowstone? Pretty durn good,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys been watching Yellowstone? Pretty durn good,,,,


I have! Its good but at first it was a little hard to follow!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning ya'll. Fixin to be a frog strangler by the worlds largest weather rock.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Evening my Drivler friends. A shout out hello to Keebs and Chief, they some fine people.


Hey stranger............. like Chief said, you ain't so bad yourself, darlin'!!
Morning folks, I do believe I am on the mend, I purchased an item my sister recommended that physical therapists use, a ultrasound unit..........I used it last night and brought it to work today........praying it is the answer!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

keebs,  hoping with you that the new device works.

btw, how goes the fire ant war?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs,  hoping with you that the new device works.
> 
> btw, how goes the fire ant war?


 it keeps raining and I can't get the over & out put out nor spray....... they's everywhere!  I don't think they are fire ants, these a little bitty black ants that move like a monkey cranked up on crack!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


wellll hello there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Power went out. Takes FOREVER to get started again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mama visited again yesterday evening. The night before she went to Heaven, she was telling me she was worried about her deer. Hadn't seen em. The night she pasted, H22 and I were sitting on the front porch at 3:00 am and a huge 10 point stopped across the street and just stared at us. Last night a Doe was across the street and I called H22 out to see. He said, she's looking for her baby. Sure enough a few minutes later here comes a youngun and they jumped the creek and ran off together.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Grandma had a name for those ants.Called them # 1 ants.
Bifen IT is your friend.


Keebs said:


> it keeps raining and I can't get the over & out put out nor spray....... they's everywhere!  I don't think they are fire ants, these a little bitty black ants that move like a monkey cranked up on crack!
> 
> wellll hello there!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

sorry bout the pic quality, but you get the idea.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning Mrs Hornet22.Should have told those deer to stand still while you took their pictures.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning Mrs Hornet22.Should have told those deer to stand still while you took their pictures.


I did!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2018)

someone took picture taking lessons from the Quack!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

Drizzle/rain in 30055


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Pork rinds with a little Texas Pete=good breakfast.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Pork rinds with a little Texas Pete=good breakfast.



Good laxitive also,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Mornin CMP1


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2018)

mercy.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Dark and stormy day in the 30606.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2018)

same thing in the 30046......hope you find this helpful


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin CMP1


Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2018)

Mrs. Hawtnet who was that home builder y'all was talking about a while back??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet who was that home builder y'all was talking about a while back??



America's  Home Place.

I also posted my pickled okra/green tomato recipe in the Cafe under grandma something. I know you love em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Funny wildlife altercation here @ the ol homeplace today. 

House wren has a nest in an open box of Hefty garbage bags out in the garage. A little chipmunk keeps going out there into the garage and she immediately chases him back out all the way across the driveway. Been goin on all mornin and she's standin guard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Oh, afternoon y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Looks like the bottom is fixin to fall out here any moment too.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

I am angry with Miguel, because he failed to warn me about the lightning that ran in on my house, killing three TV's and my dish system.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Afternoon Jeff, how the Jag doing?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am angry with Miguel, because he failed to warn me about the lightning that ran in on my house, killing three TV's and my dish system.



And you cold water heater!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like the bottom is fixin to fall out here any moment too.


You fixin to get some hard rain .


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Afternoon ya'll Looks like scattered became  covered this afternoon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> America's  Home Place.
> 
> I also posted my pickled okra/green tomato recipe in the Cafe under grandma something. I know you love em.


Thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon ya'll Looks like scattered became  covered this afternoon.


Aint that the truth. 


mudracing101 said:


> Thank you!


Welcome!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 28, 2018)

you're welcome


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got to set all the clocks again when I git home. Had JUST set everything from the last storm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Erybody welcome here!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got to set all the clocks again when I git home. Had JUST set everything from the last storm.


You could be late to work and your co workers wouldn't notice for a few days. Sorta like buyinganewcar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Jeff, how the Jag doing?



Howdy BO$$, he’s doin good. Just got back from picking him up from work, we came home with an assortment of fresh produce too. We got some snap beans and butter beans to work on.

Holy cow! 

Just had a terrible downburst or straight line wind, knocked everything out. Power, internet, phone lost service, blew stuff all over my yard; buckets, flower pots, potted tomatoe plants blown over, debris, stuff off front porch, even broke some, and there was some hail mixed in.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> You could be late to work and your co workers wouldn't notice for a few days. Sorta like buyinganewcar.


You are so right. That's why I started getting here when I get here. No hurry. No worry. 


Jeff C. said:


> Howdy BO$$, he’s doin good. Just got back from picking him up from work, we came home with an assortment of fresh produce too. We got some snap beans and butter beans to work on.
> 
> Holy cow!
> 
> Just had a terrible downburst or straight line wind, knocked everything out. Power, internet, phone lost service, blew stuff all over my yard; buckets, flower pots, potted tomatoe plants blown over, debris, stuff off front porch, even broke some, and there was some hail mixed in.


Dang!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy BO$$, he’s doin good. Just got back from picking him up from work, we came home with an assortment of fresh produce too. We got some snap beans and butter beans to work on.
> 
> Holy cow!
> 
> Just had a terrible downburst or straight line wind, knocked everything out. Power, internet, phone lost service, blew stuff all over my yard; buckets, flower pots, potted tomatoe plants blown over, debris, stuff off front porch, even broke some, and there was some hail mixed in.


Glad to hear about Jag.
Hope everything is O.K at the homeplace.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You are so right. That's why I started getting here when I get here. No hurry. No worry.
> 
> Dang!



Tell me about it, crazy stormy weather lately. 





Crakajak said:


> Glad to hear about Jag.
> Hope everything is O.K at the homeplace.



Thanks Craka, everything seems to be fine except my surge protector/battery backup.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it, crazy stormy weather lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it did its job. Kydawg replacing Tvs


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

You guys still getting storms?


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys still getting storms?


Yes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Glad it did its job. Kydawg replacing Tvs



Yessir I suppose so. 

Usually when it gets knocked out, I just reset the circuit breaker built into it. Isn't resetting this time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys still getting storms?



Still rumbling heavily with light rain, fortunately the wind layed down for now.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2018)

just brewed up in the 31750, don't know that I'll get groceries today!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

Morning....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 28, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning....


evenin.......... locking it down & headed out!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 28, 2018)

Keebs just up and left.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 28, 2018)

tried locking us out toooooo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

Evening....

Started getting some light rain again, it quit  for a while.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 28, 2018)

What the heck happened to this crazy weather lately.  I was really busy until around 10:30 AM today and then was out of town until about 4:30 PM.  I just looked at the GON Miggy's Weather map and it looks really bad across a large portion of Georgia. 

 I know that early this morning, that I looked at the radar map at 8:30 AM and it was storming like crazy in Fannin, Gilmer, and part of Union County and that stuff was moving more toward the southeast in a hurry.  However, it must have changed and headed SOUTH instead by looking at the current map.

I hope that everyone will be safe throughout today's and tonight's storms.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2018)

We could use some of your guys rain,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got a new car and every body is like heck yeah. It's just a car. It takes me from point A to point B.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't get it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 28, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got a new car and every body is like heck yeah. It's just a car. It takes me from point A to point B.



Yours don’t go very far, mine takes me from point A to point Z.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 28, 2018)

Live ..... From werk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Happy friday kids!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Im ready to call in the dawgs!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2018)

morning bloodbro,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood, Gobblin and to the rest of the weary Driveler Nation.

Gobblin, are you feeling better this morning???  Interesting minds are surely hoping that you are !!!!!

You know that it might not be a good day when you wake up......TIRED ALREADY !!!!    

Life is tough without some PIZZAZZ included................but I haven't found another lady name PIZZAZZ yet  !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, amen about the first sip of coffee,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Morning gentlemen!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

Life is tough without some PIZZAZZ included................but I haven't found another lady name PIZZAZZ yet  !!!!!  [/QUOTE]
You need to go to VEGAS!


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

Morning Ya'll. Its a feel good 66 this morning. Today is the last day before tomorrow. I plan on making good use of it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Morning Ya'll. Its a feel good 66 this morning. Today is the last day before tomorrow. I plan on making good use of it.



Mng,,,, 54deg here,,,, gonna be 90 today,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2018)

Will tomorrow ever get here?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Morning fellers! Just about got the first deer of the season this mornin.... Pucker factor = 9.5 out of 10


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Grass is knee high....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will tomorrow ever get here?



Not until today is yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellers! Just about got the first deer of the season this mornin.... Pucker factor = 9.5 out of 10



Keeps you in practice!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellers! Just about got the first deer of the season this mornin.... Pucker factor = 9.5 out of 10



Close,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning fellers! Just about got the first deer of the season this mornin.... Pucker factor = 9.5 out of 10


You could have had some venision tar tar for dinner.Glad you went right instead of left.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,, 54deg here,,,, gonna be 90 today,,,,


We can only hope!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

You guys got it hot down there,,,, but you can fish in Dec, Jan and Feb,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

Mernin Folks!! T.G.I.F.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!! T.G.I.F.!!!!!!!!!



Mornin galfriend! 

Ailments improving?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Every day is a Friday,,,, boring,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Every day is a Friday,,,, boring,,,,



LOL....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got it hot down there,,,, but you can fish in Dec, Jan and Feb,,,,


So can you... Inside a shelter with a hole in the floor... LOL


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> So can you... Inside a shelter with a hole in the floor... LOL



With heat,,,, lol lol lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Mornin. If your dragging, this will perk you up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Gotta get Ric to the Vet for his last booster shot.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin galfriend!
> 
> Ailments improving?


 a little better each day, Thank Heavens! Thanks for asking!


Cmp1 said:


> Every day is a Friday,,,, boring,,,,


oh hush and go fishin.............. or count the goats again!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Almost forgot to tell y'all ... DB was so excited that baiting is finally allowed in the " northern hemisphere"


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Keebs said:


> a little better each day, Thank Heavens! Thanks for asking!
> 
> oh hush and go fishin.............. or count the goats again!



Lol lol lol,,,, glad your feeling better,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

This day is going entirely too slow for a Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Lol lol lol,,,, glad your feeling better,,,,


 thanks!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> This day is going entirely too slow for a Friday.


 ain't it though?!?!?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks like home!!!
Here Krebs, this might help speed the day along.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Been listening to old CD's in the car. Insert giggle.
Got off a little early. Insert banana.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2018)

do what??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Sure likin' this new background exponentially better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

My phone won't let me quote or insert smiley.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 29, 2018)

Man am I glad this work week is almost ova. Hope erbodi gets to feeling better and has a great weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My phone won't let me quote or insert smiley.



Yep, I couldn't quote Crakajak while replying to you. 


But it let me insert smiley.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Crakajak said:


> Man am I glad this work week is almost ova. Hope erbodi gets to feeling better and has a great weekend



Back atcha Crackajak!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My phone won't let me quote or insert smiley.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2018)

well now I was just getting used to the color and BAM my eyes.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like home!!!
> Here Krebs, this might help speed the day along.


Got "Proud Mary" going on the interweb radio rat now, cruisin into the weekend............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well now I was just getting used to the color and BAM my eyes.


I like it, it feels more like "home"!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dang. I ain't neva seen rain drops that big. I got stuck in the pool house.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 29, 2018)

I think that I died and went to heaven now that the real COLOR of GON is back up and operating.   I LOVE THIS FORMAT BECAUSE IT IS SO MUCH EASIER ON MY EYES. 

THANKS FOR ALL OF YOU BEHIND THE SCENES THAT HAVE MADE THIS HAPPEN !!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 29, 2018)

Ya'll have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

Quack....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2018)

quack a doodol doo


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2018)

Good ole color is sure nice so it's time to dance a jig and get ready for the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack a doodol doo



M'own back Quack.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2018)

OH NO now my feet just want to dance


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Got some of your guys heat going on here today,,,,, 91 here,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> OH NO now my feet just want to dance



Good movie and song,,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2018)

About 85 and sunny  today over here in the Pacific Northwest


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> About 85 and sunny  today over here in the Pacific Northwest



Man we're warm everywhere,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2018)

Just sit back, relax and let the music carry you away


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 29, 2018)

One last one then it's time to go back out and climb on the mower


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> One last one then it's time to go back out and climb on the mower



Michigan native,,,,, have to get some Grand Funk on too,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 29, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> LolView attachment 934374



Funny,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 29, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> LolView attachment 934374


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2018)

Well lookie here. I don't have to wear sunglasses on the forum anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well lookie here. I don't have to wear sunglasses on the forum anymore.



But you may need to get some sleep.

morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2018)

Mernin


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,, Miggy doesn't need his sunglasses anymore,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin



Up in the middle of the night due to upcoming weather?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to you Miggy, CMP1, Gobblin and to all of you sleeping Drivelers.   I think that Miggy must have fallen out of bed during the night or something !!!!

I already ate breakfast so now I need to take a shower.  Thankfully, my name was NOT on the obituary page this morning as that fact always seems to help !!!!!

Dang, I just realized that 2 weeks from yesterday will be the start of my annual Florida vacation including my Daughter and Son-in-law.  I surely wish that my knee was completely well and that I was able to play golf again.  

I think that I will go up to the country and try my best to do as little as possible.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

EE, hauling feed?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up in the middle of the night due to upcoming weather?


Full moon. Never sleep good on those.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Full moon. Never sleep good on those.



Best time to fish though,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, hauling feed?



Not today Gobblin but I will be next weekend as I will miss being home for a couple of weekends etc afterwards due to vacation.  I might try and pull the cards today but I am still debating on that though.  I am considering just not even going into the woods but just take care of the normal things for my elderly relative up there instead.  I also need to see a friend of mine about some tractor work while up there today too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

hey Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

Morning fellers


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

Got the biscuits in the oven.... Y'all come on! Bacon, eggs....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Biscuits sound good,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

Got any fresh maters, blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

Kinda burned the bread but here ya go


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks gorgeous,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Looks gorgeous,,,,,


Is this how y'all do it up there? Standard breakfast around here... 
Morning Cmp1... How are you sir?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

How do you get to the old threads you have started?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> How do you get to the old threads you have started?



Blood, hit the search button(magnifying glass thingy at the top right) type in your name in member and it brings up your threads.

Breakfast looks mighty fine, btw.


Howdy gobbleinbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

Sorry, In the box ‘Search’ type in threads, then in ‘member’ your name.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

Reckon I’ll spend the day picking up debris across the entire yard from the last Tstorm on Thursday. I guess it’s the price you pay to have huge majestic shade trees in the yard. 

Of course, we have had a rash of severe Tstorms one after another recently.

Hung a couple outdoor lights yesterday, both from a 16’ extension ladder. Both turned out to be a pain in the butt with everything made in China anymore.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Is this how y'all do it up there? Standard breakfast around here...
> Morning Cmp1... How are you sir?



Yep,,,, but too early for fresh maters,,,, except from maybe from the Amish up the road, they have hoop houses,,,, they start the maters when you guys do,,,,, and good Mng to you sir,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd rather be fishing on a shady river or creek bank....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd rather be fishing on a shady river or creek bank....



Here's where I would like to be again,,,,,

https://www.carolinacountry.com/carolina-stories/the-bell-island-fishing-pier


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

Population,,,, 329,,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

3 1/2 hrs on the Deere..... Then mowed the grass around the house! Sprayed Agent Orange along the fence lines and around the outbuildings. All while my dear bride is soaking up the pool ........ she sends her love to the drivelers!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

Sounds like the way we do. Tell your Purdy bride I said hey.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

H22 finally drove my new car this morning. He approved. Still ain't got it to recognize my voice. I need a Youguns help and my boy is kayaking down the broad river.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 30, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 1/2 hrs on the Deere..... Then mowed the grass around the house! Sprayed Agent Orange along the fence lines and around the outbuildings. All while my dear bride is soaking up the pool ........ she sends her love to the drivelers!!!!! View attachment 934425



Tell the wife hello,,,,, pool looks good right about now,,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

And H22 Christened the car with a broken bourbon cap from the liquor store.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

At least it was in the trunk. I'm more upset about the amount of liquid that is missing from the bottle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

Back to work for me.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

Where you going this time Jeff fa fa?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where you going this time Jeff fa fa?



Sorry for being so vague, not traveling today or for a while. Got kind of a long break.

Anyway, I was referring to cleaning up the yard. Pretty much got it done if Jag picked up everything in an area I had him in.

The main thing is though, while taking a break I got my 2017 taxes done in the AC while MizT took my place outside for a little while. I think it’s all done, but I’ll need to go check Jags area.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

Taxes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

When all else fails, read the owners guide. Tomorrow's project. Getting phone synced.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 30, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Taxes.



tagged the car didn't you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 30, 2018)

Catfeesh was salty tadeff!!! Still better'na poke in the eye!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 30, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tagged the car didn't you?



They did that at the dealership and added insurance to our policy. 
But, Me and H22 were thinking on our way home from work yesterday(we're always on the same page) if I bought two of those cars today, it would be the  like buying our house back in the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 30, 2018)

Tried to spit a little rain, mainly stayed just south of me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Morning kids.. Coffee is good on my sore throat this morning!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Going to make a tater tot casserole and a little bit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Mornin blood, I coming down with a little something myself. MizT brought it home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin blood, I coming down with a little something myself. MizT brought it home.


Morning Jeff .. Yep of all things I think I'm getting/got a summer time cold!!! First for me! It's not like me to be up and rummaging through the medicine cabinet at daybreak.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Y'all see the FB post of the deer coming through the front windshield of the bus? Deer survives and driver has to open the doors to let it off the bus!! Deer are some tuff critters!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning Jeff .. Yep of all things I think I'm getting/got a summer time cold!!! First for me! It's not like me to be up and rummaging through the medicine cabinet at daybreak.



Yessir, last thing I needed was a summer time cold. Oh well, maybe I can sweat it out.

Saw a video years ago where one was running across a road and jumped right in through an open window of a car going by. Needless to say, the occupants of the car wanted that deer out quick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, last thing I needed was a summer time cold. Oh well, maybe I can sweat it out.
> 
> Saw a video years ago where one was running across a road and jumped right in through an open window of a car going by. Needless to say, the occupants of the car wanted that deer out quick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

So happy we are back to the old color!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> So happy we are back to the old color!



Yep, still have a few little issues that are minor though.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, you guys are all sick,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng everyone,,,, you guys are all sick,,,,


Come on down here an say that to are face big boy!


----------



## redeli (Jul 1, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

redeli said:


> Morning all


mornin Red!


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2018)

Good morning muchachos and muchacharitas


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

tough being a sicko on a G forum

bite my tongue often.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on down here an say that to are face big boy!



I'd get sick,,,,, hope you guys get feeling better though,,,,,


----------



## cramer (Jul 1, 2018)

ahh! - just what the Dr. ordered!
Thanks G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

I feel much better but can't shake the cough from last week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> tough being a sicko on a G forum
> 
> bite my tongue often.


Thanks for the brew Gmoney!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

Hope it soothes the throat bloodbro


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I feel much better but can't shake the cough from last week.


You need a little whiskey,,,,,,,,,regularly.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a little whiskey,,,,,,,,,regularly.......



I'll run that suggestion by my PCP


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a little whiskey,,,,,,,,,regularly.......



I told them to drink it away, last week,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I told them to drink it away, last week,,,,,


They can be a hard headed lot sometimes.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2018)

Morning to all of you Drivelers this morning.

Notice that I didn't say "Good Morning" as my late last night and this morning has turned into a catastrophe. 

APPARENTLY, I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT THE NEW HANDS FREE LAW THAT WENT INTO EFFECT AT MIDNIGHT !!!!!!

At 11 pm last night, I realized that I had managed to lose my cellphone sometime yesterday and I didn't realize it until I was going to put it on the charger when I was going to bed last night.  I can't believe that I did something like this SO I am going back up to the country now to look in the "needle in a haystack woods" to see if I can locate it because when I call my number, it will not receive the call as normal as it may have no service etc.  

OH, I don't have one of the real fancy phones that if you misplace it, you can call it and use an APP and find exactly where it is either !!!!!  

I surely hope the rest of you will have a much better day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry EE.

Last and only time I thought I lost mine it had slipped out of my pocket and was in the car.   Call the number and hope that is where it is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning to all of you Drivelers this morning.
> 
> Notice that I didn't say "Good Morning" as my late last night and this morning has turned into a catastrophe.
> 
> ...



Well, hope you find it bud's,,,, z


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Hope EE finds his phone, that would suck. Good opportunity to upgrade if he doesn’t, at least then he could find it by the coordinates.

Speaking of losing things, I lost my eyeglasses(reading), but I can’t function without them. I was pruning a few over hanging limbs that are always in my way when I mow up against that wooded area. Walked back around the 2-3 areas wher I cut and, BAMM-there they were.

Still need to go get a couple more pairs, these are no good. They don’t have the spring loaded arms and when I bend over they fall off my shirt neckline.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Jags mower needs a new belt, it won’t stay on the pulley, starting to fray too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

Chief,   I seem to lose my reading glasses when the shirt pocket is to shallow to hold them.   Hanes for example are sure good due to weight of cloth during the summer but the pockets just aren't deep enough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Barely spit some rain also.


Ok, that’s it for my latest update!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags mower needs a new belt, it won’t stay on the pulley, starting to fray too.



Is that the scag?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,   I seem to lose my reading glasses when the shirt pocket is to shallow to hold them.   Hanes for example are sure good due to weight of cloth during the summer but the pockets just aren't deep enough.



If I’ve got the better spring loaded ones, they do pretty well hangin on my shirt neck, just not these.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

They bother me hanging on the collar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is that the scag?



No sir, his is a pretty cheap JD from HD. Just bought him(and me) something to ride out in the open.

The Scag is a 36” commercial walk behind I’ve had for probably 30 years. They don’t make’em like that anymore, I bet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

The belt on my zero turn is showing wear but you have to drop the mower deck to replace it and the deck weighs over 100 lbs.   Not looking forward to dealing with it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,   I seem to lose my reading glasses when the shirt pocket is to shallow to hold them.   Hanes for example are sure good due to weight of cloth during the summer but the pockets just aren't deep enough.



Why are they making so many tee shirts without pockets anymore? I got 4 tee shirts for my Birthday, not one of them had a pocket and they are nice shirts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

I have another zero degree rider, but just haven’t been able to get motivated to rebuild the other wheel motor. I’ve already rebuilt one. Just had too much on my plate lately, but need to put it back in service bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why are they making so many tee shirts without pockets anymore? I got 4 tee shirts for my Birthday, not one of them had a pocket and they are nice shirts.



Copy that BO$$, had to get MizT to specifically target T’s with pockets a while back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why are they making so many tee shirts without pockets anymore? I got 4 tee shirts for my Birthday, not one of them had a pocket and they are nice shirts.



Oh yeah, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Might cut some more limbs and go get that tree top out of the dog yard, not going to take the entire tree today. I’m bout wore out already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Then when I’m all hot and sweaty I’ll go jump in the AC of the truck and go get the belt, oil, oil filter, and air filter from HD for Jags mower.

Holler later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2018)

If I didn't have a pool, I'd be much more productive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Never did go to HD, but I did get some BIG red tips limbed up, 2 truckloads piled above my cab. Didn’t get the tree top out of dog yard either, a light rain finally set in from a continuous drizzle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If I didn't have a pool, I'd be much more productive.



I’d probably be more productive. Work an hour, jump in pool for 15 mins, work an hour, repeat......repeat......repeat.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 1, 2018)

I dont have a pool. I am not productive either.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2018)

Getting kind of warm again today may just have to follow Mittens' lead and take a "Cat NAP "


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2018)

Oh I did shoot a couple of deer earlier today on my ride to town.  A ways down the road and caught this little buck with his girlfriend ain't young love sweet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

afternoon drivelers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers



Howdy gobbleinbro


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I’d probably be more productive. Work an hour, jump in pool for 15 mins, work an hour, repeat......repeat......repeat.


That's exactly what H22 does. 


LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Oh I did shoot a couple of deer earlier today on my ride to town.View attachment 934530  A ways down the road and caught this little buck with his girlfriend ain't young love sweet.
> View attachment 934531


I opened my bedroom window this morning and there was a doe and young'un in my fenced in back yard. What a beautiful sight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2018)

Speaking of deer...... meatloaf, mash taters, field peas and cornbread on the menu.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of deer...... meatloaf, mash taters, field peas and cornbread on the menu.



Sounds good!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2018)

H22 taking one of dips you talked about.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 1, 2018)

Well the good news is that I did find my cellphone today without loosing too much of my religion !!!!!   

If I told you the real truth about this "cluster", I would probably have to shoot you before you could spread the real details !!!!!  

Let's just say that up in the country today, there was a Happy Raccoon" that was riding an Armadillo "Bronc-buster style" and as he was riding by, he threw my cellphone towards me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well the good news is that I did find my cellphone today without loosing too much of my religion !!!!!
> 
> If I told you the real truth about this "cluster", I would probably have to shoot you before you could spread the real details !!!!!
> 
> Let's just say that up in the country today, there was a Happy Raccoon" that was riding an Armadillo "Bronc-buster style" and as he was riding by, he threw my cellphone towards me!!!!!!!!



Glad you recovered it Mike.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

EE, good deal 

Now get out of the 90's and update your phone.

I thought I was bad with a 5 year old model.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2018)

You know what this is?? I'm sure Nic does it's one of his favorites. I brought these from a house I rented before I moved here .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

Yep, I’m stumped Mike.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, good deal
> 
> Now get out of the 90's and update your phone.
> 
> I thought I was bad with a 5 year old model.



Absolutely, think I’m about 4 yrs deep.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Glad you recovered it Mike.



X2,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice pic's Mike,,,, don't have a clue what the flowers are, maybe when they bloom,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I’m stumped Mike.





Cmp1 said:


> Nice pic's Mike,,,, don't have a clue what the flowers are, maybe when they bloom,,,,


That is the blooms

Yuccas


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 1, 2018)

I got suppa all ready and H22 fixes him a drank and says, I think I'll have another thank ya. Then goes to the pool house. Him and Quack must be brothers from another mother.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> That is the blooms
> 
> Yuccas
> 
> View attachment 934556



Funny, didn't look like they were open,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 1, 2018)

The petals are edible on yucca plants.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 1, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The petals are edible on yucca plants.



Yea and Nic tells me they make a great injun fire starter but be ready to wear some blisters on you hands.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2018)

Good for sunburn like Aloe too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

Mornin day walkers.... I about got thisan whooped!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2018)

Good Morning and Happy Monday morning to you Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.

I've got to get a move on and get my rear-in-gear, get a quick shower, eat a little breakfast, scan over the newspaper and hope that my name is NOT on the obituary page, and most of all, I need to have some brake-work done on my truck this morning as it is not stopping me in time so that I don't run over Idgets in my way !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Monday morning to you Blood and to the rest of the sleeping Drivelers.
> 
> I've got to get a move on and get my rear-in-gear, get a quick shower, eat a little breakfast, scan over the newspaper and hope that my name is NOT on the obituary page, and most of all, I need to have some brake-work done on my truck this morning as it is not stopping me in time so that I don't run over Idgets in my way !!!!


Brakes.... Thems important double E!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

morning EE and blood,

Had a bunch of fireworks and rain last night about 2 AM.   Creeks will be swollen this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Brakes.... Thems important double E!!



They dang surely are.  Lately, I heard a sound that was like the brakes were locking up as I stopped and when I started to move again, there was a clank sound when it released.  I never had that problem before and one thing for sure, they are not working properly now.  So I've got to find a way to get it to stop properly......ESPECIALLY WHEN I SEE A PRETTY LADY IN DISTRESS THAT MIGHT NEED SOME ASSISTANCE.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2018)

Gobblin,

Good Morning.  Are you back to somewhat normal yet?

I didn't realize that you were still up in the mountains.

 Early this morning, it showed that band of nasty weather going northward from down here straight on up to the mountains and my first thought was.......Heck, for about 10 days now,  all of thiis crazy weather came from up near Blue Ridge/Blairsville and headed down this way every afternoon !!!!!

I hope that it is cooler up there than down here in the flatlands !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> 
> Good Morning.  Are you back to somewhat normal yet?
> 
> ...



Not still here.   Went home and now I'm back in the mtns. to meet the termite inspection guy.

Don't know why you need brakes you seem to always be on the go go go.

You are correct about the rain.   The streams and river are full.   A tuber found a dead man on the river Friday.   Still waiting for more info as to how he died.


----------



## redeli (Jul 2, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not still here.   Went home and now I'm back in the mtns. to meet the termite inspection guy.
> 
> Well that termite inspection guy is of the utmost importance for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 2, 2018)

Good Morning Eli.

Gotta hurry up and be at the repair place when it opens this morning.

Catch all of you later !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Eli.
> 
> Gotta hurry up and be at the repair place when it opens this morning.
> 
> Catch all of you later !!!



Use more than the right most pedal.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning EE and blood,
> 
> Had a bunch of fireworks and rain last night about 2 AM.   Creeks will be swollen this morning.


Get you a tube and float the creek like they do in Helen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

One day closer to Fall ... 


Summer sucks more and more every year!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Get you a tube and float the creek like they do in Helen!



I am outside of Helen.   Blood you know where my cabin is.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> One day closer to Fall ...
> 
> 
> Summer sucks more and more every year!



Mng bud's and GIW,,,, and EE,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am outside of Helen.   Blood you know where my cabin is.


Yessir! Im probably going to be back up that way soon.... The cabin I stay in on lake Rabun received a good amount of damage to the boat house when the tropical storm moved through several weeks ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> One day closer to Fall ...
> 
> 
> Summer sucks more and more every year!



Your a southern boy,,,, should be used to i


blood on the ground said:


> One day closer to Fall ...
> 
> 
> Summer sucks more and more every year!



You've got a pool right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Yessir! Im probably going to be back up that way soon.... The cabin I stay in on lake Rabun received a good amount of damage to the boat house when the tropical storm moved through several weeks ago.



Are you going up to repair it or just look at the damage?   I could meet you there if need be or I might just be in the way drinking your liquor.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

[62 degrees out now,,,,, feels good too,,,, had a line of storms come through last night,,,,, has been in the 90s the last few days,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Your a southern boy,,,, should be used to i
> 
> 
> You've got a pool right?


Used to it and liking it are completely different! Im used to democrats living around here too but I hate every second of it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you going up to repair it or just look at the damage?   I could meet you there if need be or I might just be in the way drinking your liquor.


I hope to get there after the work is done! First 3 rounds are on me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> I hope to get there after the work is done! First 3 rounds are on me!



You need to quit spilling those drinks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You need to quit spilling those drinks.


Unlike button.....lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Kind of draggin today, that durn Summertime cold jumped on me big time last night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Kind of draggin today, that durn Summertime cold jumped on me big time last night.


Sudafed and Advil are keeping me on my feet! Hope you feel better soon brother!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!
> 
> Kind of draggin today, that durn Summertime cold jumped on me big time last night.



Get some Buds,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Used to it and liking it are completely different! Im used to democrats living around here too but I hate every second of it.



You got crazy libs around you,,,, none up here, their downstate,,,, tons of Rebel flags up here in the hills,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

You guys are all sick,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys are all sick,,,,



and we are not well either.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2018)

Mornin!
Ain't nuttin worse'n a summer cold!  Ya'll keep it at ya'll's place, please, I have company coming in, ain't got time for that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sudafed and Advil are keeping me on my feet! Hope you feel better soon brother!



Copy that, I rarely take any otc meds. Gonna see what MizT has in the cabinet though, thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Get some Buds,,,,



Wet ones or dry ones?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> Ain't nuttin worse'n a summer cold!  Ya'll keep it at ya'll's place, please, I have company coming in, ain't got time for that!



Mornin galfriend, MizT brought it home.
I rarely get them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2018)

Mernin Buoys n Gulls. 
Headin to Commerce today for a little kickin around and an appointment. 
Y'all have a goot wun.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Wet ones or dry ones?



Mornin!


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 2, 2018)

Morning Ya'll.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 2, 2018)

HAY the start of another fine day, I find myself upright and breathin and no ones throwin dirt on me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

morning late comers:  stonerbro, keebs, MzH22, messican, craker, and anyone else I missed.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You got crazy libs around you,,,, none up here, their downstate,,,, tons of Rebel flags up here in the hills,,,,,


I didn't day libs .... I Say, I Say, You got to read between the lines son...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

hey MzH22,  are you the only one in the office this week?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey MzH22,  are you the only one in the office this week?


Erybody here today, but the rest of the week is iffy. I aint working Wed or Thursday. Going with H22 Thursday for an appt. for injections in his back. They want to do surgry, but H22 said he aint got time for that.  May not work Friday either. We'll see.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> HAY the start of another fine day, I find myself upright and breathin and no ones throwin dirt on me



Amen brother,,,, woke up breathing this morning,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody here today, but the rest of the week is iffy. I aint working Wed or Thursday. Going with H22 Thursday for an appt. for injections in his back. They want to do surgry, but H22 said he aint got time for that.  May not work Friday either. We'll see.



Is he getting trigger point injections? Have him ask the Dr about Botox injections,,,,, wonder drug,,,, blocks the nerve signal to the brain,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Is he getting trigger point injections? Have him ask the Dr about Botox injections,,,,, wonder drug,,,, blocks the nerve signal to the brain,,,,


I don't know what they're GON do. I'll ask about the Botox for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Erybody here today, but the rest of the week is iffy. I aint working Wed or Thursday. Going with H22 Thursday for an appt. for injections in his back. They want to do surgry, but H22 said he aint got time for that.  May not work Friday either. We'll see.


My baby sis will have news tomorrow about her back, oldest sis just had some work done......... I am putting some TLC on my shoulder/neck, I ain't got time for that either!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

Hi.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

welcome back bdg


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hi.


howudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> welcome back bdg


quick on the draw there, gobble!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

Hayyy gurl.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyG in da house.....


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 2, 2018)

The AC is what gets you guys sick,,,, HVAC tech for 22 years,,,,


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> bigdaddyG in da house.....


What it be, Jethro? How you doing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> What it be, Jethro? How you doing?




Doin all right Hoss, how bout yourself? A little under the weather with a summer time cold right now.

Uncle Mark was over here the other day.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Doin all right Hoss, how bout yourself? A little under the weather with a summer time cold right now.
> 
> Uncle Mark was over here the other day.


Well I'll be. Haven't seen him in forever. Hope you kick that bug soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> Well I'll be. Haven't seen him in forever. Hope you kick that bug soon!



Copy that, thanks.

He loaned me a wood splitter back last Fall and just picked it up the other day. Said I could get it back anytime I need it. 

I’ve got a couple trees I’m going to get him to take down for me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hi.


Hey!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!


Well helllo here Sweet Mama Yumyum.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 2, 2018)

bigdaddyga said:


> Well helllo here Sweet Mama Yumyum.



You aint right.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jul 2, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You aint right.


The more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2018)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2018)

Liking the new look


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2018)

Little harder to read, but easier on the eye


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2018)

wybro,   where have you been?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2018)

Wybro is back.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 2, 2018)

Been vacationing


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Been vacationing


You back on shift??……...I'm tilting a BLD at the moment...…...Back on nights Wed, and Thurs night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Live from da plastic factory! 

How goes it RB


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You back on shift??……...I'm tilting a BLD at the moment...…...Back on nights Wed, and Thurs night.


Yes sir


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

Morning Blood


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from da plastic factory!
> 
> How goes it RB


To be honest.....…..a little wobbley


blood on the ground said:


> Live from da plastic factory!
> 
> How goes it RB





Wycliff said:


> Yes sir


Man I'm Glad I'm not at the sweat Factory tonight!!……..Hope Y'all have a good night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Blood


Mornin bro . .. About to fall out here! 119f on our 2nd floor .... 1st and 3rd have ventilation so they are a cool 97 or so!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Have I ever mentioned how much I hate summer weather?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Longets night eva!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

Dang, glad I don't have to work in those temps. Couldn't even imagine how hot it is in the daytime there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

morning night shift


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

Morning folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,, thanks for the Java Gobbleinwoods,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dang, glad I don't have to work in those temps. Couldn't even imagine how hot it is in the daytime there[/QUOTE
> Its hot tadeff


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Mornin Gmoney... CMP1


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

My puter has been acting up all night


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin Gmoney... CMP1



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## redeli (Jul 3, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2018)

Good Morning to you Wybro, Blood, Gobblin, CMP1, Eli and to the rest of the Drivelers that are still sleeping.

I started feeling bad around 9 PM last night and finally I went to sleep.  Now, I'm feeling miserable this morning and don't know what is causing it.  Feels like I've got a fever along with body aches and nausea.  I have 3 older thermometers and none of them are working.     Thankfully, there is no cold or congestion though.  I already have an appointment with my Cardiologist on Thursday at 2 PM for a normal 6-month check-up but I think that I will contacting my Cardiologist's office as soon as they open due to nagging pain in my left arm that really has me worried.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

EE sounds like the flu.  Can't explain the left arm though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

Mornin folks!

EE, I’d at least give them a call.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Wybro, Blood, Gobblin, CMP1, Eli and to the rest of the Drivelers that are still sleeping.
> 
> I started feeling bad around 9 PM last night and finally I went to sleep.  Now, I'm feeling miserable this morning and don't know what is causing it.  Feels like I've got a fever along with body aches and nausea.  I have 3 older thermometers and none of them are working.     Thankfully, there is no cold or congestion though.  I already have an appointment with my Cardiologist on Thursday at 2 PM for a normal 6-month check-up but I think that I will contacting my Cardiologist's office as soon as they open due to nagging pain in my left arm that really has me worried.


EE ... Keep us posted


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng bud's,,,,


We gotta work on your mornin greating!

repeat after me .... Mornin Y'all! One more time ... Mornin Y'all!  you can do it!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We gotta work on your mornin greating!
> 
> repeat after me .... Mornin Y'all! One more time ... Mornin Y'all!  you can do it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We gotta work on your mornin greating!
> 
> repeat after me .... Mornin Y'all! One more time ... Mornin Y'all!  you can do it!



SwampY, at least yu'ens if not Y'all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY, at least yu'ens if not Y'all.


Good advice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> We gotta work on your mornin greating!
> 
> repeat after me .... Mornin Y'all! One more time ... Mornin Y'all!  you can do it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

morning Chief


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Got a itch to go set some limb lines this evening..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2018)

Mng,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2018)

Gooooood Morning Drivel Nation!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Mornin Ya'll!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2018)

ikr?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> ikr?


NR TUAI...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2018)

grrrr.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Got a itch to go set some limb lines this evening..



Chief claims to have lots of limbs that need dealing with.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2018)

whuts upppp???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

Keebs said:


> whuts upppp???



Could be a lot since no one else has posted since after b'fast.

Or nothing since there obviously is no news to share.

Finally it might be road trip time to get those illegal fireworks in TN and SC


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 3, 2018)

Afternoon y'all,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

yu'ens doing alright SwampY?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

Afternoon buds....


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2018)

Afn,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

Reckon I'll go finish up the mower maintenance and cut some grass.....

Y'all have a good'un tonight and be careful if you're playin with fireworks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2018)

Well Good Afternoon to all of my favorite people.

Earlier today, I felt like a truck had run over me BUT after I got offline and took a shower, I went to the bank to make a deposit and then I went to Walmart to get a new thermometer and a few other items.  In Walmart, I began to feel totally different as the pain in my arm and the overall discomfort including the feeling of an elevated temperature just went away and I had plenty of energy immediately.  I came home and checked my temp and it was exactly 98.6 degrees and I went out to eat lunch and have felt great the rest of the afternoon.

I guess that strange things happen.....and I loved this strange happening !!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Had to take big boss to er. Thought heart attack but seems he has fluid in his lungs and oxygen levels too low. His wife is in South  Georgia attending her mama's funeral. After Dr. Said they are keeping him I left. Scary.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Gave nurse mine and his wife's phone #. They asked if we were his girlfriend. Nope. Employee. They said they have to ask. They've seen it all. Dang......


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 3, 2018)

Mrs Hornet needs a raise for taking your boss to the ER.Tell him I said it was O.K.
Hope erbody has a safe and enjoyable 4th.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

Scary.   Did they fuss at not calling 911?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to take big boss to er. Thought heart attack but seems he has fluid in his lungs and oxygen levels too low. His wife is in South  Georgia attending her mama's funeral. After Dr. Said they are keeping him I left. Scary.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gave nurse mine and his wife's phone #. They asked if we were his girlfriend. Nope. Employee. They said they have to ask. They've seen it all. Dang......


~snicker~giggle~


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Scary.   Did they fuss at not calling 911?


We are only two blocks from hospital. I got there quicker than calling 911.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

They did  ask me to move my car from the front entrance of er. I finally did when they they got him back(quickly) and started to working on him. Don't tell me when to move my car.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2018)

Happy 4th, stop by Paulk Park & I'll have ya a free hotdog & soda!!  Stay Safe!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

A little far to get a free dog.


----------



## redeli (Jul 3, 2018)

Lol


blood on the ground said:


> We gotta work on your mornin greating!
> 
> repeat after me .... Mornin Y'all! One more time ... Mornin Y'all!  you can do it!


...lol...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

Howdy y'all....

I had to get off the dog-gon lawnmower for a while, just to blame hot out there in the full afternoon Sun.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Haaay


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Haaay


Haaaaaayyyyy....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Dang big boss in icu.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2018)

Maw n law was transported to the ER a minute ago.... Blood pressure wouldn't even register!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law was transported to the ER a minute ago.... Blood pressure wouldn't even register!



Danng, no bueno amigo.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law was transported to the ER a minute ago.... Blood pressure wouldn't even register!


Crap man!!! What's up with that??? Keep us posted.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law was transported to the ER a minute ago.... Blood pressure wouldn't even register!




Keep us posted Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law was transported to the ER a minute ago.... Blood pressure wouldn't even register!


Dang. What in the world. That's why they put big boss in icu.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2018)

bloodbro, let us know if you need anything.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

And. The fireworks have started. Nice quiet evening in the pool. GON. But the chlorine got those hospital goomuses off my body. I've washed a million times since going there. OCD.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2018)

OK, so Mrs Hornet gonna ignore me here and on the book of faces. I'm crushed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 3, 2018)

What you talking bout Miggy? We'z butt buddies. This phone is crap.plus, I'm getting text from co workers blowing it up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Keep us posted Blood




X2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

morning drivelernation and America


----------



## redeli (Jul 4, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## redeli (Jul 4, 2018)

Prayers for the blood family


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

Good morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What you talking bout Miggy? We'z butt buddies. This phone is crap.plus, I'm getting text from co workers blowing it up.


I sended you a conversation here and a PM on the Book of Faces. You don't lubz me anymo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Mornin folks!

I see gobbleinbro, but that’s it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

Mernin Jeffro.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

morning Chief

miggy went poof


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2018)

Good Morning to you Gobblin, Eli, Wycliff, Miggy, Chief and to the rest of the Driveler Family.

I hope that Blood will have some positive news regarding his MIL soon too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

MIL looks to be pulling through ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL looks to be pulling through ...


Good news. Any idea what happened to cause that issue?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Mornin Amigo, gobblein.

I’ve got a date this morning with my neighbor that bought my house to help him plant a few trees in 15-20 gal pots and some smaller plants around a pond he just had installed. Also, to spread a truckload of topsoil around the area to shape it up.

He said early, so I better go see if he’s up and at’em.

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good news. Any idea what happened to cause that issue?


Opioid overdose! This ain't the first time!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Opioid overdose! This ain't the first time!



Them pain killers is da debil.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Opioid overdose! This ain't the first time!



From family experience--it will not be the last either.   Glad she is pulling through.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> From family experience--it will not be the last either.   Glad she is pulling through.


Thanks sir


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Them pain killers is da debil.


You got that right


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

Did I run CMP1 off by offering up free lessons in southern slang?


----------



## redeli (Jul 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I run CMP1 off by offering up free lessons in southern slang?


He is probably practicing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon y'all,,,,,





blood on the ground said:


> Did I run CMP1 off by offering up free lessons in southern slang?



SwampY is learning


----------



## cramer (Jul 4, 2018)

good morning and Happy 4th of July


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2018)

Dang Blood,I thought you were kidding. That's sad. Thank goodness for REAL pain management professionals. My son had a great team after his surgery and given those strong addictive pills that we had to keep in the safe. Cody doesn't know the combo. I was the pharmacist for quite a while. After 3 years, he doesn't have to check in anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Blood,I thought you were kidding. That's sad. Thank goodness for REAL pain management professionals. My son had a great team after his surgery and given those strong addictive pills that we had to keep in the safe. Cody doesn't know the combo. I was the pharmacist for quite a while. After 3 years, he doesn't have to check in anymore.



They can be da' debil

I've lost a step brother and a niece to od'ing plus have currently have a SIL who I know is hooked.

I am glad Cody made it with your guidance and help.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 4, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> They can be da' debil
> 
> I've lost a step brother and a niece to od'ing plus have currently have a SIL who I know is hooked.
> 
> I am glad Cody made it with your guidance and help.


I have to give credit to his awesome then fiance now wife. She was our rock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> MIL looks to be pulling through ...






blood on the ground said:


> Opioid overdose! This ain't the first time!



Dang it man, glad she is doing better and gonna be all right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

The way I feel right now after helping my neighbor I could use a couple opioids.....



Reckon a couple cold'uns will have to do.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 4, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it man, glad she is doing better and gonna be all right.


Yea me too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Kinda over did it this mornin, might have to kick back on the couch for a while.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

Evening, glad the MIL is ok Blood


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

Last night shift tonight, start days on Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2018)

Wybro back on swings


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

I stay on them most of the time Gw


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th everyone,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

Happy 4th Swampbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Happy 4th everyone,,,,,



Backatcha SwampY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Happy 4th Swampbro



Same to you, and good evening Wybro


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 4, 2018)

Same to you Chiefbro hope ya'll a
having good day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Same to you Chiefbro hope ya'll a
> having good day



Not really. 

I helped my neighbor down at my old house this morning til noon with some pretty heavy duty landscaping. I was spent by the time he had to quit for some company coming over@ noon30.

When I got home I got something to eat and passed out on the couch. I thought I had shook this cold, but that was wishful thinking. I took some otc meds and am feeling better now though.

Fireworks are beginning to pop off in the distance.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2018)

Guess I'm flying solo tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Guess I'm flying solo tonight


Nope..I'm here just been busy


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2018)

Dbro make it in tonight?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 5, 2018)

Good morning folks, it's about time for the daywalkers to start slipping in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

Past time to be slipping in but I am finally here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Mornin gobblein, blood, and I guess Wy is gon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2018)

Good Morning Gobblin, Chief, and to Blood and Wycliff who are probably already at home by now.

I got a few extra winks this morning and I hope to go by and vote today and then see my Cardiologist this afternoon for my 6 months check-up.  The extra winks were needed because there must have been 8,000,000 BOOMs from fireworks, or firearms??? etc last night with just a constant sound all the way up until around midnight.  Idiots....I tell you !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Morning EE


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Dbro make it in tonight?


He was there... Red eyed and sweating out the fun he had the night before!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

Morning day walkers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning day walkers



Mornin blood.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

morning Chief and bloodbro

blood, is the MIL still improving health wise?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Well Jag finally caught the cold that’s running through everyone in this household. Was getting ready to take him to work when he said he didn’t feel well. I could kind of hear it in his nasally voice.


----------



## redeli (Jul 5, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Well Jag finally caught the cold that’s running through everyone in this household. Was getting ready to take him to work when he said he didn’t feel well. I could kind of hear it in his nasally voice.



So nice of the family to share.   



redeli said:


> Morning all



morning eli,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2018)

Mornin, Ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Chief and bloodbro
> 
> blood, is the MIL still improving health wise?


Yes, awake and alert last I heard. She should be released and able to come home today.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Opioid overdose! This ain't the first time!


 Bless her heart, don't be too rough on her, this is an ongoing and GROWING problem............... think she'd change over to something more *natural* so it won't happen again???


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Not really.
> 
> I helped my neighbor down at my old house this morning til noon with some pretty heavy duty landscaping. I was spent by the time he had to quit for some company coming over@ noon30.
> 
> ...



Afternoon Jeff and everyone else,,,,hey Jeff look into a ultrasonic air cleaner for your Furnace,,,, highly recommend for you guys running the AC,,,, cut down on the colds,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

SwampY,  afternoon


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2018)

Afn,,,,


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jul 5, 2018)

Check out what I shot this morning



Never saw ma but I tried to herd it thru the fence it didn't work so called the game dept. to see if they could help get it off the side of the road .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Afternoon Jeff and everyone else,,,,hey Jeff look into a ultrasonic air cleaner for your Furnace,,,, highly recommend for you guys running the AC,,,, cut down on the colds,,,,



I  rarely ever get a cold in the Summer, been living in AC in the south for the past 60 years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Afternoon y'all, too hot out there to do anything right now.
83° with 63% humidity-feels like 97°


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Afternoon.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

afternoon Chief,   just took a shower and calling it quits for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon Chief,   just took a shower and calling it quits for the day.



Going to be helping my neighbor in about 30 mins spreading a truckload of dirt.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to be helping my neighbor in about 30 mins spreading a truckload of dirt.



Like a good neighbor, Chief is there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Like a good neighbor, Chief is there.



He bought my lunch today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m a cheap date!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, neighbor's not out there, so maybe he doesn't want to do it this afternoon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

Sonic foots long chilli dawg ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Sonic foots long chilli dawg ....



That will sit well about 11 PM


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That will sit well about 11 PM


Top it with jalapenos too


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2018)

Live from work...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Round 2 of sonic ..... Just waiting for the boom!
MIL still in ICU ...y'all say a prayer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

DB is jacked up on some kind of energy drank! Bouncing around here like a cat on a electric fence!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Round 2 of sonic ..... Just waiting for the boom!
> MIL still in ICU ...y'all say a prayer!



I can but need info on desired outcome.   

Sorry bloodbro. 

morning all it is coffee time


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Mornin Gmoney


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2018)

I may need to just eat coffee grounds skrait out da can dis moanin. The liquid drank ain't gettin it done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I may need to just eat coffee grounds skrait out da can dis moanin. The liquid drank ain't gettin it done.


I can hook you up with DB! He was bouncing off the walls last night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Might be at risk of a hardytack thow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Missin the swamp Yankee.... I was jus kiddin


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

miggy off finding GO juice

wybro, started days today right?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks


Morning bro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

On the porch already ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mng everyone,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> miggy off finding GO juice
> 
> wybro, started days today right?



Yes sir


----------



## redeli (Jul 6, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

hey eli and SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey eli and SwampY



Mng bud's,,,, a cool 56deg this AM,,,, feels good after the 90s we've been having,,,,, no humidity either,,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2018)

mng,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2018)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood (already home and probably porch sitting), Gobblin, Miggy (who needs a REALLY stiff drink), Wycliff, CMP1, Eli, Possum and to all of the rest of you Drivelers out there this morning.

I've been as busy as beaver with a Stihl chainsaw cutting down sweetgum trees this morning, as I have washed and dried, hung up and put away 4 loads of laundry this morning.  At least, I will have something to wear other than a J-strap for a few days now.

Today, I'm celebrating my Father's birthday as he would have been 106 years old today BUT he checked out on his 68th birthday back in 1980.  The truth is....HE STILL WALKS EVERY STEP WITH ME EVERY DAY.  

I hope that all of you will have a good day and pass it on !!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Da Possum said:


> mng,,,,



Mng,,,, Possum,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Blood (already home and probably porch sitting), Gobblin, Miggy (who needs a REALLY stiff drink), Wycliff, CMP1, Eli, Possum and to all of the rest of you Drivelers out there this morning.
> 
> I've been as busy as beaver with a Stihl chainsaw cutting down sweetgum trees this morning, as I have washed and dried, hung up and put away 4 loads of laundry this morning.  At least, I will have something to wear other than a J-strap for a few days now.
> 
> ...



Mng bud's,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Mornin folks!

Gotta get busy, draggin up late today. Couldn’t sleep worth a dang last night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

This place is dead on days


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2018)

afn......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Sure is hot outside but not in here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Afternoon folk


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

'S


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2018)

Good afternoon to the Driveler Nation.  It has been such a slow day today that the hands on my watch apparently have been running backwards most of the day !!!!  


Blood, I surely hope that you MIL gets better and really soon too.



Before I forget, Gobblin, Congratulations to you in winning the Independence Day Special Ring made and offered by Gobbler Down.   He is obviously very talented and I appreciate his doing this again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

Afternoon folks, this heat stinks. Wish I was back on nights


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2018)

Afternoon drivers. Been cleaning my house today. It's cool in there. Just came out to float in pool, and looks like storms a brewing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2018)

Been off work since Tuesday. Shoulda taken a road trip to da beach!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Afternoon folks, this heat stinks. Wish I was back on nights


The building you work in climate controlled?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been off work since Tuesday. Shoulda taken a road trip to da beach!!


Beaches are closed until next year


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> The building you work in climate controlled?




My control room is but I have to work outside a lot of the time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Clouds rolling in 30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Afternoon blood, Wy, gobblein!

I’m done for the day, outdoors at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Erbody Done gon....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

I'm here just in and out


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> I'm here just in and out




I hear ya, Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Here and GON and here again also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

Stupid puter keeps logging me off


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Stupid puter keeps logging me off



Tell it who it is dealing with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

If I was there I'd holler at it for ya Wy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>


Wow. That brings back memories.  Love it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

My try at shrimp and grits


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Tell it who it is dealing with.





Jeff C. said:


> If I was there I'd holler at it for ya Wy.



Been doing that all day


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks good Blood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 6, 2018)

You should post this every Friday. Isn't that when they did it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That brings back memories.  Love it.



Tell me about it.....

I was wondering who would be the first to make that comment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> My try at shrimp and gritsView attachment 935015



I'd gladly pay you Tuesday for a plate of it today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Howdy guy's and gals,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

early  evening SwampY


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

B


gobbleinwoods said:


> early  evening SwampY



Back at ya bud's,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Howdy guy's and gals,,,,,



Howdy Cmp


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Do you guys think our dog in my avatar is a Cur? I was told maybe,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Cmp



Howdy bud's,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 6, 2018)

My ex wife's sister has stage 4 lung cancer and my niece has pre cancer in her throat,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> My ex wife's sister has stage 4 lung cancer and my niece has pre cancer in her throat,,,,,



I would not wish C on anyone.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Every blood relative for the last two generations in my family has had cancer, except my paternal grandmother.   I am hoping for her genetics.

Sister last week had the first of expected six months of chemo and bone marrow transplants.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

Cancer sucks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

MizT's brother isn't doing all that well @ Mayo in Minneapolis right now either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT's brother isn't doing all that well @ Mayo in Minneapolis right now either.



Mayo is one of the top places in the country


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Mayo is one of the top places in the country



Yessir it is! He was fortunate to have been accepted there after the local hospital where he lives applied for his case to be sent there.

If they can get him straightened out, MizT is going to giving him a bone marrow transplant, and at some point I’m supposed to be going to live with him off site for 30-40 days.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2018)

Evening children ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

Do believe it is a Saturday morning with a little drizzle in 30055

coffee anyone?


----------



## redeli (Jul 7, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

Good morning folks


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

Morning fellows!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

Going to be another hot one today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Going to be another hot one today



Feels really nice out this morning @ 73°


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

Chief, it sure does feel cooler this AM

wybro, how many days are you working?


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, it sure does feel cooler this AM
> 
> wybro, how many days are you working?



44deg here this AM,,,, humidity is gone,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> 44deg here this AM,,,, humidity is gone,,,,



44 would feel like fall, SwampY


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

On days till Friday


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

That is a long stretch.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2018)

Morning everybody ... Installing another mini split unit here at the house. These things are awesome and totally DIY.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is a long stretch.


Yeah I'm having a pretty good run


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2018)

Make that money Wybro!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wow. That brings back memories.  Love it.


Yes it does!!…The five O clock Whistle was a much anticipated part of the week!!


Blood...……..Did DB Burn the plant Down??


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

Where are you getting the mini splits from blood?


----------



## cramer (Jul 7, 2018)

howdy, thanks for the coffee G


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2018)

My crazy neighbor just shot off a huge firework. That'll wake ya up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2018)

Just got a box full of gourmet cookies in the mail from the car dealership. Them some expensive cookies. Hahaha


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

Afternoon Y'all.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

Afternoon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

How do, Wybro?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

Doing good Chief, how are ya'll doing


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Where are you getting the mini splits from blood?


Ordering them from home depot.. Best deal going that I've found!


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Ordering them from home depot.. Best deal going that I've found!



Ok' I'll have to check on them want one for my trailer in the country


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

finished mowing, grass was still wet


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 7, 2018)

I sprayed my entire place in the mountains with round up last weekend, I'm not cutting up there anymore this year


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Ok' I'll have to check on them want one for my trailer in the country


Just make sure to purchase the DIY bundle...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 7, 2018)

Ticks.. Any of y'all over run with them?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

Not really seeing many ticks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not really seeing many ticks



I bet I’ve had a dozen or better bit into to me since this Spring. Just got one off of me bit in a few days ago, and actually picked one off the couch today live and crawling. I had just caught June on the couch moments earlier.

Reckon its time to spray the yard again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

The bottom just fell out of the sky here in a downpour.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

Didn’t last long, but a heck of a lot of rain came down hard and fast.


----------



## cramer (Jul 7, 2018)

I ran some stuff to the dump and just as I pulled out - gully washer


----------



## cramer (Jul 7, 2018)

got home and two more showers came


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2018)

radar said it was raining here but nada


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Evening guys,,,, jamming to some Stones and Gary Clark Jr and of course Skynyrd,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Evening guys,,,, jamming to some Stones and Gary Clark Jr and of course Skynyrd,,,,,



Evening Cmp!


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Evening everyone,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 7, 2018)

Trying to get someone to post some tunes for the guys up in the mountains of GA that I couldn't get too,,,, see my post in,,,, Around the campfar,,,,, does anyone have NCHB's phone number?,,,,, too let him know,,,,, PM me,,,,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2018)

I don't have his cell#. I got a call from Nugefan(Andy) and I can't call him back cause I don't have caller ID or his cell. BUT...….. I did get this smart synched to my cell phone finally. I'm now hands free. Like I REALLY use it. smh-ing.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 7, 2018)

Well, I can't edit. I meant smart car to listen to my voice.  I guess I'm officially hands free now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Hands free driving.

Mastering using the knees one meal at a time.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2018)

I hope that Gobblin will be getting some sleep by now.    

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow Drivelers this morning.  I had a very low keyed day yesterday as I accomplished absolutely Nothing.  However, I just looked at the radar and I'm going up to the country and install 6 cameras that I had removed from the woods last weekend.  I brought them home and I checked over each one and cleaned them well and installed new batteries in a couple that needed it.  I tested each one of them at home this past week and they are working excellent so I am putting them back into the woods today along with lots of feed for the critters, because come next Friday morning, I will be on vacation for 10 days.  

I'll try to catch back up with all of you tonight.


PS:  I hope that the mountain crew is surviving well this weekend up there in the hills and NONE of those weird hippy people found their encampment over the weekend.


----------



## redeli (Jul 8, 2018)

Morning all


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

Mornin fellers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

morning time for coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin gentlemen.



morning

How was the bbq yesterday?


----------



## cramer (Jul 8, 2018)

Good morning guys - thanks for the coffee G

It rained and rained and rained some more yesterday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning
> 
> How was the bbq yesterday?


BBQ?
I was road trippin it from home to Athens then to Braselton then back home yesterday. 
Chick-fil-A for brefus, Wendy's for lunch, Chili's for suppah. 
I hate those kind of days, but the money is good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Mornin fellers!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Howdy Jeffro


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for the coffee GW


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

Morning folks, kinda nice out this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning folks, kinda nice out this morning


Smoking mirrors bro ...  It'll be 9,000 degrees in about 2 hrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BBQ?
> I was road trippin it from home to Athens then to Braselton then back home yesterday.
> Chick-fil-A for brefus, Wendy's for lunch, Chili's for suppah.
> I hate those kind of days, but the money is good.



Thought you were going to be in Winder at 2:30


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

blood on the ground said:


> Smoking mirrors bro ...  It'll be 9,000 degrees in about 2 hrs.


That big spinning thing in the Atlantic is giving us a cooler flow out of the NE. Should only hit around 85° today, and if these clouds persist it could be quite enjoyable.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought you were going to be in Winder at 2:30


That is today, at 1pm. Plan on hittin Smokin Po Boys around noon for a rib or three prior to the bus passin by and hearin what Kemp has to say. Smokin Po Boys does some fine Q.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is today, at 1pm. Plan on hittin Smokin Po Boys around noon for a rib or three prior to the bus passin by and hearin what Kemp has to say. Smokin Po Boys does some fine Q.



Glad I didn't drive up there yesterday it would have been a long wait.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad I didn't drive up there yesterday it would have been a long wait.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeffro



Mornin Amigo


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

5 mo after today


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> 5 mo after today



Then back on nights or another extended vaca?


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Then back on nights or another extended vaca?




Start back on days on the following Monday


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Mng guys and gals,,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

Morning Swampbro


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> Morning Swampbro



Mng bud's,,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2018)

Been a little useful this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Afternoon.....


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

Afternoon Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Went and picked up the tractor from brother, might as well go sharpen the blades and do some bush hoggin’.


----------



## Wycliff (Jul 8, 2018)

You are a busy little Cajun


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2018)

What a tennis match. Awesome. H22 didn't remember when the tennis balls were white. I been playing too long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Ribs, tater salat, fried okry n a big ol slab of toast.
Done et half of it and gotta let it settle some to make room for finishin it of and the nanner puddin thats comin for deeeesert.
All at Smokin Po Boys around noonish.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ribs, tater salat, fried okry n a big ol slab of toast.
> Done et half of it and gotta let it settle some to make room for finishin it of and the nanner puddin thats comin for deeeesert.
> All at Smokin Po Boys around noonish.


So close. You coulda shared. Never been there other than to pick Diddy suppa. GON have to try it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Afternoon everyone,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Wycliff said:


> You are a busy little Cajun



Just ain’t got sense enough to know when to quit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Plus, I had to heat and beat on the back of the bush hog to straighten it out. Brother must be using it as a bulldozer down @ his lease in the woods. Couple of welds are broken and the gussets that were on it are completely gon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Not to mention, it hasn’t been greased since the last time I used it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

The edge on the blades were ridiculously dull.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

But I ain’t complainin’.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Hey!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2018)

Jeffro, sounds like you need to have a come to Jeezus meetin with yo brudder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Think I’ll go finish this lil front pasture.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jeffro, sounds like you need to have a come to Jeezus meetin with yo brudder.



Actually, he’s been like that since he was a kid. Complete opposite of me and younger brother. He’ll take it to somebody for some little repair or maintenance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Today is my Monday


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

Sleep monsta dun got on me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 9, 2018)

This one's about done!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2018)

Who's responsible for allowing Monday to get here so soon?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who's responsible for allowing Monday to get here so soon?



either casey or Ahbrams


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2018)

Mornin before it’s GON!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mornin. Back at work. Co-worker has some liberal coming to trap my work cat so he can have a better life.  He's doing just fine here. I don't like cats, but this is making me


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 9, 2018)

mng,,,,


----------

